# Dio esiste?



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Mi sembri in profonda crisi mistica, chissà se è determinata dal mercato acquisti che langue.

Anzitutto specifica chi/cosa è Dio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Impossibile risponderti, la totalità della razza umana e non, non può risponderti con certezza che un entità superiore esista o meno. 
Nessuno, anche chi si professa credente è appunto credente, crede in qualcosa senza averne certezza. 

Io mi sono sempre reputato agnostico proprio per questo motivo, non avendo la certezza dell esistenza dall altra non si ha la certezza della non esistenza. Mi limito a non professare.


----------



## juventino (25 Giugno 2019)

Assolutamente no.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2019)

Beh cosi a bruciapelo è difficile. È sempre un atto di fede credere in qualcosa di superiore, quindi sta a noi capire e ragionare se Dio esiste. Io, in questo momento della mia vita, non so dire se esista o meno. Di sicuro la visione cristiana è poco credibile e non la condivido in pieno. Io dico spesso che l’universo stesso è Dio..


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Impossibile risponderti, la totalità della razza umana e non non può risponderti con certezza che un entità superiore esista o meno.
> Nessuno, anche chi si professa credente è appunto credente, crede in qualcosa senza averne certezza.
> 
> Io mi sono sempre reputato agnostico proprio per questo motivo, non avendo la certezza dell esistenza dall altra non si ha la certezza della non esistenza. Mi limito a non professare.


L’hai spiegata benissimo. Complimenti


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2019)

Finché non viene presentata una prova scientificamente inconfutabile dell'esistenza di dio (o degli dei, di qualsiasi religione/folklore), allora si può tranquillamente affermare che quel preciso dio (di qualsiasi religione/folklore) non esiste. Credere in qualcosa non significa che quella cosa esista, mentre la verità fattuale, quella concreta e tangibile, è un fattore oggettivo. Ad oggi, dio (e gli dei tutti) non esiste. Liberi di crederci o meno, naturalmente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sembri in profonda crisi mistica, chissà se è determinata dal mercato acquisti che langue.
> 
> Anzitutto specifica chi/cosa è Dio.



Agnostico. Mai praticato, non sono nemmeno battezzato. Sono solo curioso, nessuna crisi  anche se il mercato del milan non mi fa star tranquillo ahaha


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

Punto primo: Assolutamente si, la prova l'hanno avuta o diretti seguaci del Cristo e coloro a cui sono apparsi santi ecc. Poi c'è anche chi ha subito la premorte a cervello del tutto spento, ma ciò va approfondito

Punto secondo: ci saranno 1000 topic così


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Agnostico. Mai praticato, non sono nemmeno battezzato. Sono solo curioso, nessuna crisi  anche se il mercato del milan non mi fa star tranquillo ahaha



Come mai non sei battezzato famiglia atea?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come mai non sei battezzato famiglia atea?



No i miei credono, ed hanno anche praticato per anni. Sono l'ultimo figlio e l'unico membro della famiglia a non essere battezzato. All'ultimo figlio capirono che doveva essere una scelta solamente mia. Ecco tutto


----------



## Lambro (25 Giugno 2019)

Non sapremo forse mai cosa ci fosse prima del Big Bang (ammesso che ci sia stato un big bang).
Ora come ora per me dio è quello che c'è stato ,appunto, quell'infinitesimale momento prima.
Ovviamente non ha nulla a che spartire con le leggende ad hoc create dall'uomo e dalla chiesa.
Ma è evidente che questo immenso vuoto (o pieno, vedremo cosa scopriremo della materia oscura e dell'energia oscura nei prossimi anni) DEVE aver avuto un qualche genere di mamma..


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Punto primo: Assolutamente si, la prova l'hanno avuta o diretti seguaci del Cristo e coloro a cui sono apparsi santi ecc. Poi c'è anche chi ha subito la premorte a cervello del tutto spento, ma ciò va approfondito
> 
> Punto secondo: ci saranno 1000 topic così



Assolutamente no, non te la prendere. Scusami, io credo in qualcosa di superiore ed inspiegabile/incomprensibile, semplicemente perché non esiste il nulla e ci troviamo qui, ma dare queste argomentazioni è, a mio parere, irrilevante.

Una cosa è credere, un'altra è credere in esattamente un qualcosa di ben preciso e definito, che mi sembra un attimino arrogante, visto che è un pensiero generato da menti imperfette ed emozionali come quelle umane. Un eventuale Dio sarebbe il nostro creatore, certe religioni invece hanno creato Dio in base a loro interpretazioni umane.

La professione che fai te, così come altri, è secondo me, un aspetto, una sfaccettatura, di qualcosa di più grande. Non dico sia giusta o sbagliata, è solamente incompleta e/o imperfetta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Giugno 2019)

l' unica risposta razionale è forse,o meglio, non lo so.


----------



## GP7 (25 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non sapremo forse mai cosa ci fosse prima del Big Bang (ammesso che ci sia stato un big bang).
> Ora come ora per me dio è quello che c'è stato ,appunto, quell'infinitesimale momento prima.
> Ovviamente non ha nulla a che spartire con le leggende ad hoc create dall'uomo e dalla chiesa.
> Ma è evidente che questo immenso vuoto (o pieno, vedremo cosa scopriremo della materia oscura e dell'energia oscura nei prossimi anni) DEVE aver avuto un qualche genere di mamma..



Ecco, io sono perfettamente in linea con il tuo pensiero.
Per la mia formazione scientifica sono molto lontano dall'essere credente in Dio e in tal senso ritengo che la scienza ci abbia spiegato quasi tutto dal big bang in poi. Eppure anche io ho sempre avuto questo grande dubbio: "la scatola" dove tutto è avvenuto chi l'ha messa?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Ha importanza davvero?
Come ben saprai nessuno di noi può avere una risposta certa né provare ad alcuno la propria tesi, si tratta di Fede e di contro di eventuale rifiuto di credere, a sua volta non sostenuto da alcuna certezza dato che la scienza palesemente non potrà mai rispondere a certi quesiti esistenziali che trascendono la comprensione umana (da dove arriva la vita? Come si è formato l'Universo? Cosa c'è oltre quello che possiamo vedere? Cosa succede dopo la morte?...)

Quindi mi verrebbe da dire che la risposta a questo tipo di domande è solo nel cuore di chi chiede.

PS: Per me esiste un'entità sovraumana che possiamo chiamare Dio, non so se sia un flusso di energia o che altro e che genere di coscienza abbia ma ritengo sia artefice delle nostre esistenze e che in qualche modo possiamo avere con lui un'interazione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha importanza davvero?
> Come ben saprai nessuno di noi può avere una risposta certa né provare ad alcuno la propria tesi, si tratta di Fede e di contro di eventuale rifiuto di credere, a sua volta non sostenuto da alcuna certezza dato che la scienza palesemente non potrà mai rispondere a certi quesiti esistenziali che trascendono la comprensione umana (da dove arriva la vita? Come si è formato l'Universo? Cosa c'è oltre quello che possiamo vedere? Cosa succede dopo la morte?...)
> 
> Quindi mi verrebbe da dire che la risposta a questo tipo di domande è solo nel cuore di chi chiede.
> ...



E' una curiosità. In realtà non ha importanza, ma risposte come la tua vanno benissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E' una curiosità. In realtà non ha importanza, ma risposte come la tua vanno benissimo.



Il mio "ha importanza?" non voleva sminuire la tua domanda ma solo ricondurti al ragionamento alla base di questa richiesta..

In realtà a me il tema piace molto, quindi apprezzo che hai postato il quesito..rispondo anche al sondaggio secondo la mia Fede


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, non te la prendere. Scusami, io credo in qualcosa di superiore ed inspiegabile/incomprensibile, semplicemente perché non esiste il nulla e ci troviamo qui, ma dare queste argomentazioni è, a mio parere, irrilevante.
> 
> Una cosa è credere, un'altra è credere in esattamente un qualcosa di ben preciso e definito, che mi sembra un attimino arrogante, visto che è un pensiero generato da menti imperfette ed emozionali come quelle umane. Un eventuale Dio sarebbe il nostro creatore, certe religioni invece hanno creato Dio in base a loro interpretazioni umane.
> 
> La professione che fai te, così come altri, è secondo me, un aspetto, una sfaccettatura, di qualcosa di più grande. Non dico sia giusta o sbagliata, è solamente incompleta e/o imperfetta.



Io credo che il cristianesimo sia giusto. Incompleta? Probabile, ma per arrivare alla pienezza del Cristo dobbiamo morire. 
Il cristianesimo è molto diverso e più affidabile delle altre religioni: si basano tutte su Libri ''ispirati da Dio''. Ecco, difficile crederci. Mentre i primi cristiani, che sono andati nel mondo, rischiando la vita per evangelizzare, lo hanno fatto dopo aver VISTO. E il Vangelo non dice di essere ispirato da Dio. Esso racconta Dio attraverso gli occhi di chi lo ha visto


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> No i miei credono, ed hanno anche praticato per anni. Sono l'ultimo figlio e l'unico membro della famiglia a non essere battezzato. All'ultimo figlio capirono che doveva essere una scelta solamente mia. Ecco tutto



I figli vanno educati con dei valori, se una famiglia pratica battezza il figlio perché lo ripulisce, ci crede.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2019)

Più che altro se un Dio esiste sul serio è un Dio malvagio, quindi mi auguro non esista.


----------



## Baba (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io credo che il cristianesimo sia giusto. Incompleta? Probabile, ma per arrivare alla pienezza del Cristo dobbiamo morire.
> Il cristianesimo è molto diverso e più affidabile delle altre religioni: si basano tutte su Libri ''ispirati da Dio''. Ecco, difficile crederci. Mentre i primi cristiani, che sono andati nel mondo, rischiando la vita per evangelizzare, lo hanno fatto dopo aver VISTO. E il Vangelo non dice di essere ispirato da Dio. Esso racconta Dio attraverso gli occhi di chi lo ha visto



Non credo di aver capito bene perché il cristianesimo dovrebbe essere più afffidabile del buddismo o dell’induismo per esempio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I figli vanno educati con dei valori, se una famiglia pratica battezza il figlio perché lo ripulisce, ci crede.



Quindi io non avrei valori perché i miei genitori non mi hanno battezzato?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quindi io non avrei valori perché i miei genitori non mi hanno battezzato?



No no, dico, i genitori devono seguire la coscienza, che se è Cattolica deve educare su quei valori


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non credo di aver capito bene perché il cristianesimo dovrebbe essere più afffidabile del buddismo o dell’induismo per esempio.



Perché non è una religione, ma un evento storico


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No no, dico, i genitori devono seguire la coscienza, che se è Cattolica deve educare su quei valori



I miei genitori mi hanno lasciato la libertà di scegliere, perché ritenevano fosse la cosa giusta da fare. Io li ringrazio tutt'ora per questo. Ora comunque non praticano più da tanti anni. Cosi come i miei fratelli, non hanno mai praticato.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> I miei genitori mi hanno lasciato la libertà di scegliere, perché ritenevano fosse la cosa giusta da fare. Io li ringrazio tutt'ora per questo. Ora comunque non praticano più da tanti anni. Cosi come i miei fratelli, non hanno mai praticato.



Non concordo, però non fa niente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non concordo, però non fa niente



Lo capisco. E non ti preoccupare, sei liberissimo di dire la tua, mica mi offendo. Siamo qui appunto per confrontarci


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> I miei genitori mi hanno lasciato la libertà di scegliere, perché ritenevano fosse la cosa giusta da fare. Io li ringrazio tutt'ora per questo. Ora comunque non praticano più da tanti anni. Cosi come i miei fratelli, non hanno mai praticato.



Magari ci fossero più genitori così!


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Se per Dio si intende un'entità singola dotata di libero arbitrio dico di no.

Secondo il mio parere esiste ed è sempre esistita una coscienza superiore che nella forma materiale in cui siamo non riusciamo a percepire con i nostri sensi e quindi non viene riconosciuta.
Che poi lo stesso Dio può essere ricercato ovunque ma soprattutto in noi stessi. Per me è fuorviante pensare che tutto ciò che circonda è pura casualità. Il nulla stesso non esiste, e scientificamente è stato anche provato.

Siamo infinitesimamente piccoli e insignificanti a dispetto dell'universo che non possiamo permetterci di definire la realtà, se non quella che percepiamo con i nostri cinque deboli sensi.
Quindi per me si può chiamare in qualsiasi modo, ma un punto, un inizio, una coscienza primordiale che ha dato inizio a tutto questo c'è. O almeno è quello che penso.


----------



## Emme (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Inanzittutto bisogna vedere di che dio tu stai parlando, il dio che prima di Sodoma e Gomorra incontra Abramo nella tenda o quello (sempre nello stesso libro) di cui gesù parla e dice che nessuno l'ha mai visto...la fede é un dono é per tanto non tutti la possono avere o detenere. Pensa che quando i templari incontrarono i catari, e parlarano del rex mundi (il loro concetto di dio) gli dissero che un dio che crea dal nulla non é concepibile che sia essere buono, ma piuttosto egoncentrico ed arrogante...ma se tu mi chiedi se esiste dio, alla fine non posso risponderti perché é la ricerca del divino che é in tutti noi...


----------



## vannu994 (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Aveva il 22 nel 2007


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

Alcuni pareri "autorevoli" 

Galileo Galilei:
” Nelle mie scoperte scientifiche ho appreso più col
concorso della divina grazia che con i telescopi “.

Isaac Newton:
” Questa notte io fui assorbito dalla meditazione della
natura. Ammiravo il numero, la disposizione, la corsa di quei globi
innumerevoli.

Ma ammiravo ancor più l’Intelligenza infinita che presiede a
questo vasto meccanismo. Dicevo a me stesso: Bisogna essere ben ciechi per non
restare estasiati a questo spettacolo, sciocchi per non riconoscerne l’Autore,
pazzi per non adorarlo.
L’uomo che non ammette Dio è un pazzo “.

Keplero:
“Ti ringrazio, o mio Creatore e Signore, di tutte le gioie
che mi hai fatto gustare nell’estasi in cui mi ha rapito la contemplazione
delle opere delle tue mani “.

Linneo:
” Il Dio eterno, il Dio immenso, sapientissimo,
onnipotente, è passato dinanzi a me. Io non l’ho veduto in volto… ma ho visto
le tracce del suo passaggio “.

Diderot:
” L’occhio e l’ala di farfalla bastano per annientare
un ateo “.

Ampere:
” Scrivi con una mano sola; con l’altra tieniti
aggrappato alla veste di Dio, come un bimbo si tiene alla veste del padre!
Senza questa precauzione ti sfracelleresti immancabilmente contro una roccia"

Max Planck:
”Religione e scienza non si escludono, ma si completano e si condizionano a vicenda. E la prova è rappresentata dal fatto che proprio i più grandi scienziati di tutti i tempi erano penetrati da profonda religiosità"

Albert Einstein:
” L’opinione corrente che io sia un ateo si basa su un
grosso errore. Chi la deduce dalle mie teorie scientifiche, non le ha comprese“.

” La mia religione consiste nell’umile adorazione di un
Essere infinito spirituale di natura superiore che rivela se stesso nei piccoli particolari che noi possiamo percepire con i nostri sensi deboli e insufficienti “. 
” La scienza senza la religione è paralitica; la
religione senza la scienza è cieca “.
”Senza la religione l’umanità si troverebbe oggi ancora allo stato di barbarie… E’ stata la religione che ha permesso all’umanità di progredire in tutti i campi “.

Guglielmo Marconi:
” Credo nella potenza della preghiera come cristiano e come scienziato”.
” La scienza è incapace di dare la spiegazione della vita; solo la fede ci può fornire il senso dell’esistenza: sono contento di essere cristiano “.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Aveva il 22 nel 2007



Eh?


----------



## Ciora (25 Giugno 2019)

Se dio esistesse non ci sarebbe bisogno di crederci.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Aveva il 22 nel 2007





7vinte ha scritto:


> Eh?



Kakà, dai su ... Questa è da rosso diretto, eh.


----------



## vannu994 (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Eh?



Mmm mi sa non sei milanista...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Kakà, dai su ... Questa è da rosso diretto, eh.





vannu994 ha scritto:


> Mmm mi sa non sei milanista...



Confesso, a Dio Onnipotente e a voi fratelli, che ho molto peccato, in pensieri, parole, opere e omissioni.
Per mia colpa, mia colpa, mia grandissima colpa, e supplico la Beata Sempre Vergine Maria, gli Angeli, i Santi e voi fratelli di pregare per me il Signore Dio nostro.

Perdonatemi, ma proprio non ci stavo pensando al Milan


----------



## Masanijey (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I figli vanno educati con dei valori, se una famiglia pratica battezza il figlio perché lo ripulisce, ci crede.



Scusa se mi intrometto in questo dibattito che non mi riguarda, ma sono genitore e la tua risposta mi avrebbe seccato non poco.
Scegliere di non battezzare/cresimare etc etc un figlio, lasciando poi la scelta al figlio stesso quando avrà la maturità per farlo, è anch'esso un valore.
Il fatto che non sia vicino al valore come inteso da te non significa che sia un valore sbagliato.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto in questo dibattito che non mi riguarda, ma sono genitore e la tua risposta mi avrebbe seccato non poco.
> Scegliere di non battezzare/cresimare etc etc un figlio, lasciando poi la scelta al figlio stesso quando avrà la maturità per farlo, è anch'esso un valore.
> Il fatto che non sia vicino al valore come inteso da te non significa che sia un valore sbagliato.



E chi lo ha detto che è sbagliato? Ho detto che chi ha valori cristiani dovrebbe battezzare i figli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Kakà, dai su ... Questa è da rosso diretto, eh.



Considerato che c'è anche chi crede in uno spaghetto magico volante, direi che Kakà ci sta tutto ahahah


----------



## Baba (25 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Se dio esistesse non ci sarebbe bisogno di crederci.



Infatti chi ha veramente fede non ha bisogno di crederci.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sembri in profonda crisi mistica, chissà se è determinata dal mercato acquisti che langue.
> 
> *Anzitutto specifica chi/cosa è Dio.*



Dio è per definizione qualcosa la cui esistenza non è accertabile. 
Le persone religiose se no non si chiamerebbero credenti o fedeli, ma qualcosa come accertati o assicurati.

Sono i credenti in primis che sanno che Dio non esiste ovvero non è accertabile, ma è qualcosa di necessario, che eppur deve esistere.

Il credente ha perciò una marcia in più, è pronto a credere non solo ai propri sensi, cioè alla materia. Chi non è credente infatti non può che essere miope se non cieco. Perchè allora tutto ciò che fugge la propria tangibilità non esiste.
I credenti non sono altro che persone più evolute, che prima di tutto credono nell'espansione della persona, nell'aumento delle sue capacità, che non può avvenire se non grazie ad una sovrannaturalità, ad un favore divino.
Viceversa il non credere porta ad un circolo vizioso che sfocia nell'impotenza, nella piccolezza, nella meschinità.
Ovvero tanti si dicono atei ma non sanno quello che dicono, in realtà tanti credono a qualcosa anche se dicono il contrario.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dio è per definizione qualcosa la cui esistenza non è accertabile.
> Le persone religiose se no non si chiamerebbero credenti o fedeli, ma qualcosa come accertati o assicurati.
> 
> Sono i credenti in primis che sanno che Dio non esiste ovvero non è accertabile, ma è qualcosa di necessario, che eppur deve esistere.
> ...



E' una citazione o è il tuo pensiero?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dio è per definizione qualcosa la cui esistenza non è accertabile.
> Le persone religiose se no non si chiamerebbero credenti o fedeli, ma qualcosa come accertati o assicurati.
> 
> Sono i credenti in primis che sanno che Dio non esiste ovvero non è accertabile, ma è qualcosa di necessario, che eppur deve esistere.
> ...



Certo, vedi anche il mio post successivo.

La mia domanda, provocatoria/seriosa, voleva solo risposta più o meno indicativa su quale entità fosse oggetto del discorso, se il Dio cristiano o un "generico" Dio di altre professioni, dove con "generico" non voglio assolutamente denigrare nessuno. A volte, almeno io, mi sento sempre a poco agio nel definire bene di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## Milo (25 Giugno 2019)

Per me no.

Se esiste dovrò inginocchiarmi e baciargli i piedi per tutte le bestemmio che tiro


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E' una citazione o è il tuo pensiero?



Io ho rispetto per i non credenti, ma è evidente che gli atei sono più pessimisti, tristi, nervosi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E' una citazione o è il tuo pensiero?



E' un mio pensiero. Ma riguarda i credenti in generale non solo i credenti in Dio, alla fine anche i tifosi sono credenti: pregano per la propria squadra e i propri idoli e credono nella vottoria finale anche contro ogni pronostico, irrealisticamente.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' un mio pensiero. Ma riguarda i credenti in generale non solo i credenti in Dio, alla fine anche i tifosi sono credenti: pregano per la propria squadra e i propri idoli e credono nella vottoria finale anche contro ogni pronostico, irrealisticamente.


Parli come un filosofo a volte, fai paura


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Giugno 2019)

Esiste la spiritualita.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2019)

No.

Siamo solo una serie sfortunata di eventi.


----------



## Gas (25 Giugno 2019)

No, ma se a qualcuno serve credere che esista, io non criticherò mai. Capisco.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Penso sia un discorso soggettivo e un percorso molto intimo che riguarda ognuno di noi.
Personalmente io credo che DIO si insegua facendo il bene e del bene.
Circa le prove che possa esistere direi che mi colpisce molto uno scienziato che parli di Dio come mi sorprende un mistico che parli di scienza.
Un mistico che prova a convincermi dell'esistenza di Dio o uno scienziato che snocciola teorie sulla nascita della vita sono visioni di parte e incomplete nel loro essere.
I due estremi si devono toccare.
Dio sta in mezzo, a mio parere.


----------



## Milo (25 Giugno 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> No, ma se a qualcuno serve credere che esista, io non criticherò mai. Capisco.



Concordo, se serve per avere una pace con te stesso, niente da dire.

Oltre da questi confini però c’e molta speculazione, guerre, molestie...


----------



## Ciora (25 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dio è per definizione qualcosa la cui esistenza non è accertabile.
> Le persone religiose se no non si chiamerebbero credenti o fedeli, ma qualcosa come accertati o assicurati.
> 
> Sono i credenti in primis che sanno che Dio non esiste ovvero non è accertabile, ma è qualcosa di necessario, che eppur deve esistere.
> ...



A me sembra più che altro la definizione di persone affette da psicosi e disturbi paranoidi/deliranti. 

Che i timorati di dio siano capaci di andare _oltre_ mi è nuova. Se per definizione si devono affidare a figure terze e non sono legittimati a fare tutto ciò che hanno in potere di fare, rovesciare Zeus, Yahweh, Dio ecc. per poter affermare che essi stessi sono il loro potere, la vedo dura andare _oltre _. La capacità di andare oltre non è un dono fatato che cade sulla testa degli uomini. E' avere la volontà di essere responsabili di se stessi. Le tue scelte sono fatte o agendo come se ci fosse un dio o agendo come se non ce ne fosse uno. La religione, sfortunatamente, non consente di essere metà dentro e metà fuori.

L'idea di qualcosa che va oltre il regno naturale è poi ridicola. 'I fenomeni soprannaturali' sono fenomeni che sono al di fuori del regno della capacità di misurazione umana, limitata dai nostri cervelli imperfetti e dai nostri sensi limitati. Viviamo in una dimensione osservabile e verificabile. L'idea stessa di dio e del soprannaturale sono di fatto prodotti umani e stanno nel campo del naturale. Tutte le chiacchiere sul soprannaturale o su dio, sui fantasmi e sui folletti, tutto quello che puoi dire a riguardo non sono che in questo dominio di conoscenza. Applicare il termine soprannaturale a qualcosa implica immediatamente la sua indimostrabilità. E come tale, è indistinguibile dalla finzione / dalla ideologia / dalla costruzione sociale ecc.

Questi discorsi ruotano sempre intorno al peso dell'evidenza e all'onere di fornire argomentazioni valide per le proprie affermazioni. Il mio rifiuto per il soprannaturale è che non vedo ragioni per credere nel soprannaturale. Punto. So benissimo che non posso provare che non ci sia magia, né esseri magici invisibili. Tu che non sei miope, dimmi, cosa vedi in più degli altri? Se stai affermando che 'il soprannaturale' esiste, cosa intendi con il termine e quali argomenti puoi fornire per questo? 

Per quanto mi riguarda, l'autocontrollo, l'autodeterminazione, l'essere fortemente naturali ma eccedenti a convenzioni e prescrizioni, sono capacità soprannaturali per la maggior parte delle persone.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (25 Giugno 2019)

Credo di sì.

Immagino che noi stessi e tutto ciò che vediamo sia stato creato da qualcuno. Forse dei soggetti di una società infinitamente più evoluta.. tra questo gruppo ci dovrebbero essere gli Dei, oppure il Dio.

Certo, poi bisognerebbe porsi la domanda: chi ha creato la società precedente? E quella precedente ancora? 

Va beh, adesso torno a concentrarmi su Kabak e la ricarica delle e-cig che ho finito


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> A me sembra più che altro la definizione di persone affette da psicosi e disturbi paranoidi/deliranti.
> 
> Che i timorati di dio siano capaci di andare _oltre_ mi è nuova. Se per definizione si devono affidare a figure terze e non sono legittimati a fare tutto ciò che hanno in potere di fare, rovesciare Zeus, Yahweh, Dio ecc. per poter affermare che essi stessi sono il loro potere, la vedo dura andare _oltre _. La capacità di andare oltre non è un dono fatato che cade sulla testa degli uomini. E' avere la volontà di essere responsabili di se stessi. Le tue scelte sono fatte o agendo come se ci fosse un dio o agendo come se non ce ne fosse uno. La religione, sfortunatamente, non consente di essere metà dentro e metà fuori.
> 
> ...



Il fatto è che esistono domande a cui la scienza non può rispondere, ne probabilmente potrà mai farlo..in questo angolo buio dell'esistenza ognuno ha diritto di vederci quello che vuole o che sente..

Io ho enorme rispetto per la scienza e per chi studia e accresce il patrimonio di conoscenze umane..ma al contempo trovo ridicolo che poiché la scienza può provare molto, metta alla berlina tutto quello che non è scienza come qualcosa di ridicolo o per creduloni..

Attenzione che quando parlo di Fede non mi riferisco in alcun modo alla Religione che è una cosa diversa..


----------



## Ciora (25 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che esistono domande a cui la scienza non può rispondere, ne probabilmente potrà mai farlo..in questo angolo buio dell'esistenza ognuno ha diritto di vederci quello che vuole o che sente..
> 
> Io ho enorme rispetto per la scienza e per chi studia e accresce il patrimonio di conoscenze umane..ma al contempo trovo ridicolo che poiché la scienza può provare molto, metta alla berlina tutto quello che non è scienza come qualcosa di ridicolo o per creduloni..
> 
> Attenzione che quando parlo di Fede non mi riferisco in alcun modo alla Religione che è una cosa diversa..



La scienza è lo stato attuale della realtà per come la conosciamo. Tutto ciò che riguarda la scienza è solo una valutazione provvisoria, modelli probabilistici iterativi. 
Soprannaturale, per definizione, significa al di fuori della natura. Ciò significa che non interagisce mai con il mondo reale, e quindi la scienza non può trovare prove per questo. Significa anche che è inutile persino considerarlo. 

Se il soprannaturale interagisce con il mondo reale / naturale, diventa parte della natura o del mondo reale. Può quindi lasciare prove che la scienza può investigare. 

Ci sono molte cose che si pensava fossero soprannaturali o che avessero cause soprannaturali nel passato (le stelle, malattie infettive, epilessia, disastri naturali, ecc.) che ora capiamo avere origini reali, misurabili e scientificamente verificabili.
Oggi ad esempio sappiamo che l'universo è costituito da alcune leggi fisiche precise, rigide e chiare. Le leggi della termodinamica non cambieranno solo perché non vogliamo sentirci colpevoli per quello che stiamo facendo qui e ora con i gas serra, mentre ci inginocchiamo e preghiamo che le conseguenze di certe azioni possano essere abbuonate da entità benevole.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ecco, io sono perfettamente in linea con il tuo pensiero.
> Per la mia formazione scientifica sono molto lontano dall'essere credente in Dio e in tal senso ritengo che la scienza ci abbia spiegato quasi tutto dal big bang in poi. Eppure anche io ho sempre avuto questo grande dubbio: "la scatola" dove tutto è avvenuto chi l'ha messa?



È lo stesso pensiero che ho io. Prima dell’universo c’era il nulla, che è sempre esistito e sempre esisterà e questo per me è Dio. Il vero e proprio Deus ex machina che l’universo, che per moi è la dilatazione di Dio stesso. Dio forse è quel principio, la scatola di cui parli tu. Le religioni sono cose umane e per questo fallaci.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perché non è una religione, ma un evento storico



Non ufficialmente attestato però


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ufficialmente attestato però



Diciamo che le prove sono molteplici all'infuori dei Vangeli: Giuseppe Flavio, inviato romano del tempo nell'area, dice:"Gesù, che i suoi seguaci chiamano il Cristo, che compie atti magici". Cose simili nella Torah


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Giugno 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È lo stesso pensiero che ho io. Prima dell’universo c’era il nulla, che è sempre esistito e sempre esisterà e questo per me è Dio. Il vero e proprio Deus ex machina che l’universo, che per moi è la dilatazione di Dio stesso. Dio forse è quel principio, la scatola di cui parli tu. Le religioni sono cose umane e per questo fallaci.



Si certe domande non hanno risposta. Se dio esiste, che sia un entità, un buco nero, un piccione o l'universo intero, chi ha creato dio? Si è creato da solo? Insomma.. Alla fine non si arriva da nessuna parte con queste domande.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Diciamo che le prove sono molteplici all'infuori dei Vangeli: Giuseppe Flavio, inviato romano del tempo nell'area, dice:"Gesù, che i suoi seguaci chiamano il Cristo, che compie atti magici". Cose simili nella Torah



Giuseppe Flavio era un ebreo che passò dalla parte dei romani e poi diventato romano..non il massimo dell’attendibilità

Poche fonti attendibili alla fine. Che sia esistita una persona simile è possibile e lo credo ma che sia il Cristo della nostra religione ho i miei dubbi. 
Tu leggi?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si certe domande non hanno risposta. Se dio esiste, che sia un entità, un buco nero, un piccione o l'universo intero, chi ha creato dio? Si è creato da solo? Insomma.. Alla fine non si arriva da nessuna parte con queste domande.



Possiamo solo provare a fare ipotesi. Parliamo dell’ignoto. Difficile da spiegare


----------



## Ciora (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si certe domande non hanno risposta. Se dio esiste, che sia un entità, un buco nero, un piccione o l'universo intero, chi ha creato dio? Si è creato da solo? Insomma.. Alla fine non si arriva da nessuna parte con queste domande.



Le teorie sono infinite e ci si può avventurare in infinite speculazioni. Oggi la fisica quantistica afferma che il tempo non è lineare. Non c'è un dopo, un dopo ancora e ancora dopo. Questo è quello che percepiscono i sensi umani e cosa sappiamo fino ad ora. Il tempo è quindi generato da coloro che lo percepiscono, piuttosto che inerente allo spazio. Oggi sappiamo che il tempo può essere distorto, modificato, influenzato dalla massa, e che si può "muovere" a ritmi diversi ed essere una dimensione a sè stante.
Penso che la sovrapposizione quantistica sia la strada da percorrere. Non c'è tempo, solo infiniti momenti sovrapposti l'uno sull'altro. Non c'è passato o futuro solo il presente e quando fai riferimento a ieri, ti riferisci allo stato di massa ed energia di quel presente. 
Come ha scritto Stephen Hawking nel suo ultimo libro prima di morire, non c'è 'nessuna possibilità' di dio nel nostro universo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non sapremo forse mai cosa ci fosse prima del Big Bang (ammesso che ci sia stato un big bang).
> Ora come ora per me dio è quello che c'è stato ,appunto, quell'infinitesimale momento prima.
> Ovviamente non ha nulla a che spartire con le leggende ad hoc create dall'uomo e dalla chiesa.
> Ma è evidente che questo immenso vuoto (o pieno, vedremo cosa scopriremo della materia oscura e dell'energia oscura nei prossimi anni) DEVE aver avuto un qualche genere di mamma..





GP7 ha scritto:


> Ecco, io sono perfettamente in linea con il tuo pensiero.
> Per la mia formazione scientifica sono molto lontano dall'essere credente in Dio e in tal senso ritengo che la scienza ci abbia spiegato quasi tutto dal big bang in poi. Eppure anche io ho sempre avuto questo grande dubbio: "la scatola" dove tutto è avvenuto chi l'ha messa?



Esatto. Io per esempio sono di formazione scientifica, ma sono anche credente ... è una religione "inspiegabile", tutta mia.

Scienza o meno, ci sono argomenti per i quali trovare teorie o motivazioni non credo avrà mai successo. La scatola chi l'ha creata? E chi ha creato la scatola, costui da dove viene? E quale è lo scopo? Questo universo ha avuto inizio? Se sì, avrà una fine? E poi? Tutta la materia e l'energia dove vanno a finire?

Roba da impazzirci. Credo siamo ancora troppo limitati. O forse, più semplicemente, per noi non è ancora il momento di capire.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Giugno 2019)

No,l'esistenza di un dio cristiano/musulmano/ebraico è probabile tanto quanto l'esistenza dei folletti.


----------



## Lambro (25 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Le teorie sono infinite e ci si può avventurare in infinite speculazioni. Oggi la fisica quantistica afferma che il tempo non è lineare. Non c'è un dopo, un dopo ancora e ancora dopo. Questo è quello che percepiscono i sensi umani e cosa sappiamo fino ad ora. Il tempo è quindi generato da coloro che lo percepiscono, piuttosto che inerente allo spazio. Oggi sappiamo che il tempo può essere distorto, modificato, influenzato dalla massa, e che si può "muovere" a ritmi diversi ed essere una dimensione a sè stante.
> Penso che la sovrapposizione quantistica sia la strada da percorrere. Non c'è tempo, solo infiniti momenti sovrapposti l'uno sull'altro. Non c'è passato o futuro solo il presente e quando fai riferimento a ieri, ti riferisci allo stato di massa ed energia di quel presente.
> Come ha scritto Stephen Hawking nel suo ultimo libro prima di morire, non c'è 'nessuna possibilità' di dio nel nostro universo.



bellissimo leggerti


----------



## Lambro (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Io per esempio sono di formazione scientifica, ma sono anche credente ... è una religione "inspiegabile", tutta mia.
> 
> Scienza o meno, ci sono argomenti per i quali trovare teorie o motivazioni non credo avrà mai successo. La scatola chi l'ha creata? E chi ha creato la scatola, costui da dove viene? E quale è lo scopo? Questo universo ha avuto inizio? Se sì, avrà una fine? E poi? Tutta la materia e l'energia dove vanno a finire?
> 
> Roba da impazzirci. Credo siamo ancora troppo limitati. O forse, più semplicemente, per noi non è ancora il momento di capire.



E forse non lo capiremo mai del tutto.


----------



## mabadi (25 Giugno 2019)

Secondo me la domanda non è se Dio esiste, ma cos'è Dio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Giugno 2019)

Di certo non il dio come viene inteso dalla chiesa cattolica o da qualsiasi altra religione.

Mi ritengo deista, quindi in ogni caso credo esista un'entità superiore.

L'unico DIO in cui credo sicuramente è quello nel mio avatar in ogni caso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.


Rispetto chi crede, ma non credo in un essere superiore che abbia creato da zero l'universo. Ho una forma mentis abituata a un approccio scientifico, quindi la mia razionalità mi impedisce di credere a ciò che non posso spiegare e di cui non posso avere una prova empirica. Poi sinceramente credere a testi scritti duemila anni fa e alla Chiesa che ha strumentalizzato la Bibbia a suo piacimento e per i suoi porci comodi mi viene ancora più difficile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2019)

Ma figuriamoci se esiste qualcosa del genere dai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si certe domande non hanno risposta. Se dio esiste, che sia un entità, un buco nero, un piccione o l'universo intero, chi ha creato dio? Si è creato da solo? Insomma.. Alla fine non si arriva da nessuna parte con queste domande.


È l'uomo che ha bisogno di credere che vi sia un punto iniziale, un momento in cui si sancisce la creazione della materia e del mondo che ci circonda. La materia è sempre esistita, non esistono leggi che spieghino che la materia possa essere creata, ma nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge. Il concetto di creazione è un costrutto della mente umana che, incapace di accettare le sofferenze patite nella vita terrena, ha un naturale bisogno di giustificarle con una ricompensa nell'al di là.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Giugno 2019)

probabilmente Dio si chiede chi è il suo Dio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rispetto chi crede, ma non credo in un essere superiore che abbia creato da zero l'universo. Ho una forma mentis abituata a un approccio scientifico, quindi la mia razionalità mi impedisce di credere a ciò che non posso spiegare e di cui non posso avere una prova empirica. Poi sinceramente credere a testi scritti duemila anni fa e alla Chiesa che ha strumentalizzato la Bibbia a suo piacimento e per i suoi porci comodi mi viene ancora più difficile.



Questo tuo punto di vista, o meglio di approccio, è sempre più diffuso nella nostra società. In quanto lontani dalla natura, lontani dai pericoli, con le giornate programmate, la spesa al super o via telefono.
Gli antichi invece credevano ad entità superiori, perchè avvertivano i pericoli, non per niente i motociclisti (certo, non tutti) hanno, *sentono, avvertono,* un angelo protettore. Così anche i marinai. Così tutti quelli che hanno una vita avventurosa e pericolosa: allora ti si attiva *una sensibilità ancestrale* di comunione col tutto. Senza dimenticare la guerra, quasi sempre presente, per cui Dio doveva accompagnare i guerrieri. E' da questo approccio, ormai sempre più perso, che si arrivò ad una coscienza comune di entità superiori, alla definizione della credenza, alla religione. 
Ovvero Dio si sentiva, perciò doveva esistere, mentre oggi siamo insensibili e non ce ne frega nulla.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questo tuo punto di vista, o meglio di approccio, è sempre più diffuso nella nostra società. In quanto lontani dalla natura, lontani dai pericoli, con le giornate programmate, la spesa al super o via telefono.
> Gli antichi invece credevano ad entità superiori, perchè avvertivano i pericoli, non per niente i motociclisti (certo, non tutti) hanno, *sentono, avvertono,* un angelo protettore. Così anche i marinai. Così tutti quelli che hanno una vita avventurosa e pericolosa: allora ti si attiva *una sensibilità ancestrale* di comunione col tutto. E' da questo approccio, ormai sempre più perso, che si arrivò ad una coscienza comune di entità superiori, alla definizione della credenza, alla religione. Ovvero Dio si sentiva, perciò doveva esistere, mentre oggi siamo insensibili e non ce ne frega nulla.



Triste ma vero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> mentre oggi siamo insensibili



Siamo anche istruiti ed evoluti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Siamo anche istruiti ed evoluti



Sarebbe meglio che parli per te 

Ma non è necessariamente in contraddizione. E' più l'assenza di pericolo secondo me. Infatti poi quando davvero uno se la fa sotto, si fa il segno della croce e prega...


----------



## wildfrank (25 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ecco, io sono perfettamente in linea con il tuo pensiero.
> Per la mia formazione scientifica sono molto lontano dall'essere credente in Dio e in tal senso ritengo che la scienza ci abbia spiegato quasi tutto dal big bang in poi. Eppure anche io ho sempre avuto questo grande dubbio: "la scatola" dove tutto è avvenuto chi l'ha messa?



Infatti, la scienza ( forse ) può spiegare il come, ma.non il perché....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2019)

Quando stai per vincere una scommessona... quando stai aspettando con tremenda ansia la risposta della ragazza... l'esito di un esame... allora credo che nessuno si appelli alla scienza e alla statistica, è un pò inutile.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Infatti, la scienza ( forse ) può spiegare il come, ma.non il perché....



.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Siamo anche istruiti ed evoluti



Tu dici? Abbiamo ragazzini che prendono a botte i maestri e passano il tempo sugli smartphone, quando poi non sanno nemmeno avvitare un bullone. Forse abbiamo più nozioni, senza poi averne così grossa coscienza.

Secondo te stiamo evolvendo, siamo migliori di quando eravamo ignoranti? Perdonami, ho i miei dubbi. Scusa per l'OT.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu dici? Abbiamo ragazzini che prendono a botte i maestri e passano il tempo sugli smartphone, quando poi non sanno nemmeno avvitare un bullone. Forse abbiamo più nozioni, senza poi averne così grossa coscienza.
> 
> Secondo te stiamo evolvendo, siamo migliori di quando eravamo ignoranti? Perdonami, ho i miei dubbi. Scusa per l'OT.



Concordo. 
Oggi mancano i valori: tutta colpa del consumismo, del relativismo, dell'adorazione non più del Dio Trino, ma del Dio Quattrino!


----------



## wildfrank (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu dici? Abbiamo ragazzini che prendono a botte i maestri e passano il tempo sugli smartphone, quando poi non sanno nemmeno avvitare un bullone. Forse abbiamo più nozioni, senza poi averne così grossa coscienza.
> 
> Secondo te stiamo evolvendo, siamo migliori di quando eravamo ignoranti? Perdonami, ho i miei dubbi. Scusa per l'OT.



Scusa se ti dico il mio punto di vista: l'uomo si sta involvendo ( moralmente ), e pure geneticamente ( parere di un crescente numero di scienziati genetisti).


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Oggi mancano i valori: tutta colpa del consumismo, del relativismo, dell'adorazione non più del Dio Trino, ma del Dio Quattrino!



Come va con tuo padre?
Quando hai bisogno di supporto, per quel che può valere, sai dove venire a parlare un po'.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questo tuo punto di vista, o meglio di approccio, è sempre più diffuso nella nostra società. In quanto lontani dalla natura, lontani dai pericoli, con le giornate programmate, la spesa al super o via telefono.
> Gli antichi invece credevano ad entità superiori, perchè avvertivano i pericoli, non per niente i motociclisti (certo, non tutti) hanno, *sentono, avvertono,* un angelo protettore. Così anche i marinai. Così tutti quelli che hanno una vita avventurosa e pericolosa: allora ti si attiva *una sensibilità ancestrale* di comunione col tutto. Senza dimenticare la guerra, quasi sempre presente, per cui Dio doveva accompagnare i guerrieri. E' da questo approccio, ormai sempre più perso, che si arrivò ad una coscienza comune di entità superiori, alla definizione della credenza, alla religione.
> Ovvero Dio si sentiva, perciò doveva esistere, mentre oggi siamo insensibili e non ce ne frega nulla.


Stai cercando argomenti per supportare una tua idea, che per quanto rispettabile, non condivido. Il discorso che fai può essere ribaltato tranquillamente dicendo che oggi l'uomo, grazie alla scienza e alla tecnologia, è in grado di trovare risposte sempre più concrete per risolvere i problemi quotidiani e non ha più la necessità di appellarsi a un essere superiore per affrontare la quotidianità. Oggi abbiamo soluzioni tangibili ai problemi che affliggevano gli uomini del passato. Alla percezione abbiamo sostituito la scienza, l'adozione di leggi che spiegano ciò che ci circonda e ci consente di prevedere fenomeni. Siamo riusciti persino ad addestrare macchine per svolgere compiti al posto nostro.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come va con tuo padre?
> Quando hai bisogno di supporto, per quel che può valere, sai dove venire a parlare un po'.



Lunedì fa la tac


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Scusa se ti dico il mio punto di vista: l'uomo si sta involvendo ( moralmente ), e pure geneticamente ( parere di un crescente numero di scienziati genetisti).



Ma scusa di cosa.

Sono d'accordo, ci stiamo affievolendo dal punto di vista "materiale", magari viviamo molto di più ma con piccoli acciacchetti e senza la proverbiale forza e resistenza dei nostri padri. Basta vedere per esempio il crescente numero di allergie e danni da lavoro sedentario, oltre ad alimentazione sbagliata.

Moralmente poi non ne parliamo. Stiamo correndo troppo. La tecnologia, meraviglia delle meraviglie, ci sta dominando, e abbiamo perso di vista la praticità delle cose e la loro essenza. Come anche i rapporti umani. Per star sempre meglio, stiamo sempre peggio. E lo pagheremo, eh.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa di cosa.
> 
> Sono d'accordo, ci stiamo affievolendo dal punto di vista "materiale", magari viviamo molto di più ma con piccoli acciacchetti e senza la proverbiale forza e resistenza dei nostri padri. Basta vedere per esempio il crescente numero di allergie e danni da lavoro sedentario, oltre ad alimentazione sbagliata.
> 
> Moralmente poi non ne parliamo. Stiamo correndo troppo. La tecnologia, meraviglia delle meraviglie, ci sta dominando, e abbiamo perso di vista la praticità delle cose e la loro essenza. Come anche i rapporti umani. Per star sempre meglio, stiamo sempre peggio. E lo pagheremo, eh.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa di cosa.
> 
> Sono d'accordo, ci stiamo affievolendo dal punto di vista "materiale", magari viviamo molto di più ma con piccoli acciacchetti e senza la proverbiale forza e resistenza dei nostri padri. Basta vedere per esempio il crescente numero di allergie e danni da lavoro sedentario, oltre ad alimentazione sbagliata.
> 
> Moralmente poi non ne parliamo. Stiamo correndo troppo. La tecnologia, meraviglia delle meraviglie, ci sta dominando, e abbiamo perso di vista la praticità delle cose e la loro essenza. Come anche i rapporti umani. Per star sempre meglio, stiamo sempre peggio. E lo pagheremo, eh.


Moralmente bisognerebbe impostare una società in cui non si ha bisogno di fare le scarpe all'altro per poter vivere meglio. Nella preistoria si ammazzava un altro uomo per rubargli la preda, oggi si cerca di prevalere sull'altro per ottenere un lavoro migliore o una posizione migliore nella società. Sono cambiate le motivazioni e i mezzi di prevaricazione, ma l'istinto umano è sempre lo stesso. Tutti i problemi della nostra società, sia comportamentali e relazionali, sono conseguenza della natura umana da un lato e dell'evoluzione della società dall'altro. Bisogna accettare tutto questo, il cambiamento tecnologico, con tutti i pregi e i difetti che ne conseguono.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Moralmente bisognerebbe impostare una società in cui non si ha bisogno di fare le scarpe all'altro per poter vivere meglio. Nella preistoria si ammazzava un altro uomo per rubargli la preda, oggi si cerca di prevalere sull'altro per ottenere un lavoro migliore o una posizione migliore nella società. Sono cambiate le motivazioni e i mezzi di prevaricazione, ma l'istinto umano è sempre lo stesso. Tutti i problemi della nostra società, sia comportamentali e relazionali, sono conseguenza della natura umana da un lato e dell'evoluzione della società dall'altro. Bisogna accettare tutto questo, il cambiamento tecnologico, con tutti i pregi e i difetti che ne conseguono.



Ma sono completamente d'accordo anche su questo.

A differenza degli animali (che per certe cose sono migliori di noi, premetto), abbiamo avuto il dono dell'intelletto. Inutile negare che una parte dell'umano è prevaricatore, e comunque esiste pur sempre l'istinto di conservazione. Fortunatamente l'uomo è anche un animale sociale, e ha capito che stando insieme e collaborando ne potevano giovare tutti. Con ovvie piccole incomprensioni, tutto è perfettibile.

Con tutto questo intelletto, però, ancora dopo parecchi millenni non ci siamo. Ci facciamo ancora guerre per avere più del vicino, e stiamo indietro da una punto di vista di comunione globale che ci permetta di vivere in armonia. Boh, non so che dire, la situazione è sicuramente cambiata, magari adesso ci sono meno morti per guerre mondiali, ma abbiamo guerre mondiali di stile politico ed economico che ci stanno azzoppando egualmente.

Accetto il cambiamento tecnologico, figurati, non lo ritengo dannoso, anzi, ma credo che andava ammaestrato fin da subito. Forse è arrivato tutto troppo insieme, ragionando in scala di tempi secolare. Speriamo bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma sono completamente d'accordo anche su questo.
> 
> A differenza degli animali (che per certe cose sono migliori di noi, premetto), abbiamo avuto il dono dell'intelletto. Inutile negare che una parte dell'umano è prevaricatore, e comunque esiste pur sempre l'istinto di conservazione. Fortunatamente l'uomo è anche un animale sociale, e ha capito che stando insieme e collaborando ne potevano giovare tutti. Con ovvie picole incomprensioni, tutto è perfettibile.
> 
> ...


Da "uomo di tecnologia" e che lavora in questo settore, non posso che essere d'accordo con te quando affermi che il cambiamento tecnologico andava in qualche modo ammaestrato. Il problema è che le dinamiche tecnologiche non seguono di pari passo la capacità dell'uomo di abituarsi ai cambiamenti. Anzi in questo momento ritengo che in qualche modo l'evoluzione tecnologica stia prendendo il sopravvento sulla nostra società. Gli investimenti ingenti da parte di colossi come Google o Apple e potrei citarne altri, in applicazioni di machine learning e data science sono solo l'anticamera di un cambiamento epocale nel mondo del lavoro per esempio. Determinati lavori tra qualche decennio non esisteranno più perché vi saranno macchine in grado di analizzare dati, fare previsioni, individuare pattern a partire dai dati e tanto altro in modo più efficiente ed efficace rispetto a un essere umano. Non siamo in grado oggi come oggi di usare nella maniera opportuna l'innovazione tecnologica perché dal punto di vista etico non ci poniamo alcun problema. Non ci accorgiamo che è sempre più l'uomo a essere asservito alla tecnologia piuttosto che il contrario.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Da "uomo di tecnologia" e che lavora in questo settore, non posso che essere d'accordo con te quando affermi che il cambiamento tecnologico andava in qualche modo ammaestrato. Il problema è che le dinamiche tecnologiche non seguono di pari passo la capacità dell'uomo di abituarsi ai cambiamenti. Anzi in questo momento ritengo che in qualche modo l'evoluzione tecnologica stia prendendo il sopravvento sulla nostra società. Gli investimenti ingenti da parte di colossi come Google o Apple e potrei citarne altri, in applicazioni di machine learning e data science sono solo l'anticamera di un cambiamento epocale nel mondo del lavoro per esempio. Determinati lavori tra qualche decennio non esisteranno più perché vi saranno macchine in grado di analizzare dati, fare previsioni, individuare pattern a partire dai dati e tanto altro in modo più efficiente ed efficace rispetto a un essere umano. Non siamo in grado oggi come oggi di usare nella maniera opportuna l'innovazione tecnologica perché dal punto di vista etico non ci poniamo alcun problema. Non ci accorgiamo che è sempre più l'uomo a essere asservito alla tecnologia piuttosto che il contrario.



Assolutamente. Infatti secondo me, abbiamo messo il carro davanti ai buoi. Come dici giustamente, a breve non esisteranno più parecchi lavori, la manodopera sarà robotizzata, niente operai, le automobili viaggeranno da sole, quindi niente autisti, etc etc etc.

Dovevamo rallentare questo trend schizofrenico fin da subito. Perché poi ci troveremo con milioni di disperati che non hanno lavoro, e la società imploderà, anche per banali problemi di pensionamento e retribuzioni.

Dovevamo PRIMA strutturare una società sana, con retribuzioni adeguate e progressiva diminuzione dell'orario di lavoro, con aumento del tenore di vita e servizi, poi DOPO cominciare a sostituire l'uomo con la macchina. Sbagliato tutto, ovviamente per i soliti motivi che è inutile citare.

Ci doveva essere più tempo per consentire all'uomo di procedere con sobrietà e di riflettere sul progresso e le sue conseguenze. 50 anni fa era un lusso avere una calcolatrice da tavolo per fare una somma in croce, adesso abbiamo smartphone piccoli come un'accendino che hanno potenza sufficiente a pilotare un'astronave.

Poi dal punto di vista etico, non posso che condividerti.

PS
Comunque, come al solito, e anche per causa mia, siamo andati OT alla grande. Scuse per tutti i lettori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> La scienza è lo stato attuale della realtà per come la conosciamo. Tutto ciò che riguarda la scienza è solo una valutazione provvisoria, modelli probabilistici iterativi.
> Soprannaturale, per definizione, significa al di fuori della natura. Ciò significa che non interagisce mai con il mondo reale, e quindi la scienza non può trovare prove per questo. Significa anche che è inutile persino considerarlo.
> 
> Se il soprannaturale interagisce con il mondo reale / naturale, diventa parte della natura o del mondo reale. Può quindi lasciare prove che la scienza può investigare.
> ...



Purtroppo devo davvero dirti che hai una visione molto limitata dell'esistenza se ti limiti a spiarla dal buco della serratura del misurabile, del quantificabile e catalogabile statisticamente.

tu parli di soprannaturale (che detto così pare si riferisca a cose di fantasmi, etc..) io invece parlo di concetti che appunto sfuggono la comprensione e il controllo umano ma ne influenzano l'esistenza..

Ad esempio molti fessi sono convinti che la loro vita, perfino il loro successo, siano merito proprio.

In realtà basterebbe una umile analisi dell'esistenza per rendersi conto che il fattore che più influenza l'esistenza è la Fortuna.

Nascere dotati di intelligenza è fortuna
Nascere in una famiglia agiata è fortuna
Trovare la compagna/o di una vita in mezzo a milioni di persone che si incontrano nella vita è fortuna
Il tizio che passa col rosso e non mi investe perché sono partito 10 secondi dopo perché non trovavo le chiavi è fortuna

fortuna o provvidenza..e qui poi si entra in concetti più spirituali..

La Fortuna / Provvidenza è in qualche modo influenzabile? Nessuno lo sa


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo devo davvero dirti che hai una visione molto limitata dell'esistenza se ti limiti a spiarla dal buco della serratura del misurabile, del quantificabile e catalogabile statisticamente.
> 
> tu parli di soprannaturale (che detto così pare si riferisca a cose di fantasmi, etc..) io invece parlo di concetti che appunto sfuggono la comprensione e il controllo umano ma ne influenzano l'esistenza..
> 
> ...



Qualche fisico potrebbe dirti che ciò che vedi è.
La realtà esiste perchè la vedi, perchè sei, perchè tu sei dio.
E probabilmente dentro al tuo io/dio c'è tutta una serie di regole caotiche (compresa la fortuna) già predisposte ma dall'esito casuale.
Di certo a molte tue domande si può rispondere anche abbastanza facilmente, la donna gemella la trovi se apri cuore e anima togliendo tutte le finzioni sociali che ti permeano, l'intelligenza la si può migliorare studiando e aprendo gli occhi per bene su quello che ti succede attorno.
Famiglia agiata o passare col rosso sono tiri di dado, su quello concordo.


----------



## Ciora (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo devo davvero dirti che hai una visione molto limitata dell'esistenza se ti limiti a spiarla dal buco della serratura del misurabile, del quantificabile e catalogabile statisticamente.
> 
> tu parli di soprannaturale (che detto così pare si riferisca a cose di fantasmi, etc..) io invece parlo di concetti che appunto sfuggono la comprensione e il controllo umano ma ne influenzano l'esistenza..
> 
> ...



La sorte è una superstizione, una reazione diretta causata da qualcosa e la sua visione è soggettiva: uno stesso avvenimento può avere significati diversi da persona a persona, ha assunto diversi sensi comuni in società passate e può variare in diverse culture nello stesso presente.
Tutti i casi che citi non sono nulla di divino ma reazioni a circostanze e/o leggi di natura.

Se pensi che non credere nelle superstizioni significhi avere una visione limitata dell'esistenza buon per te. Quasi tutta la storia della filosofia è fatta da filosofi atei o agnostici. Scardinare quello che si basa su pensieri irrazionali e logiche errate non è mai stato avere una visione limitata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> La sorte è una superstizione, una reazione diretta causata da qualcosa e la sua visione è soggettiva: uno stesso avvenimento può avere significati diversi da persona a persona, ha assunto diversi sensi comuni in società passate e può variare in diverse culture nello stesso presente.
> Tutti i casi che citi non sono nulla di divino ma reazioni a circostanze e/o leggi di natura.
> 
> Se pensi che non credere nelle superstizioni significhi avere una visione limitata dell'esistenza buon per te. Quasi tutta la storia della filosofia è fatta da filosofi atei o agnostici. Scardinare quello che si basa su pensieri irrazionali e logiche errate non è mai stato avere una visione limitata.



Continui a fare giri di parole ma non rispondi al punto della questione.

La Fortuna esiste? SI (se uno mi dice no chiudo anche il discorso perché nega la realtà più ovvia)
Influenza la vita? SI 
Io posso influenzare la mia Fortuna? Questo non lo sa nessuno..esistono molte teorie che a loro dire dimostrano che l'atteggiamento mentale influenza la fortuna..non so se sia vero

Ma soprattutto la domanda più importante, la Fortuna è casuale o determinata da qualcosa che non capiamo/comprendiamo?

Quindi su quale base uno può ritenere "fesso" chi spera o prega o ha fede? Soprattutto se quella persona anche solo trae un beneficio mentale dal suo stato di Fede..perché vive più fiducioso magari..
Ma soprattutto non abbiamo elementi per smentirlo

Inoltre stiamo attenti a spingere all'estremo concetti come la causalità tanto cara agli scienziati, perché se tutto è in conseguenza di qualcosa allora, all'estremo, potremo dire che il primo vagito di un bambino ne determina l'intera vita..con buona pace del libero arbitrio e tutto il resto.

Non capisco il senso di citare i filosofi, che spesso appunto hanno speso la vita interrogandosi su questioni legate all'io interiore dell'uomo e alla sua sperimentazione del divino, e a rispondere a domande come "cos'è davvero un uomo" che con la scienza non centrano nulla

Se poi per te invece tutto è semplice, misurabile e spiegabile e altrimenti non esiste ok, rispetto il tuo punto di vista..ma per me è limitato.

Ribadisco perché sia chiaro: io ho massima stima per chi studia la scienza e spiega i fenomeni dell'esistenza e spero ne spieghino sempre di più.

Ma sono anche certo che alcune cose non potranno mai essere spiegate. Nessuno potrà mai dirci cosa c'è dopo la morte, ma non significa per forza che non ci sia nulla. Anche perché se noi vediamo la morte in prima persona e non come un fattore legato ad altri, capiamo che il nulla in cui precipiteremmo sarebbe un nulla cosmico, dato che l'esistenza per ognuno è un fattore individuale.
Sinceramente quella dimensione di Nulla credo sia incomprensibile per chiunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Qualche fisico potrebbe dirti che ciò che vedi è.
> La realtà esiste perchè la vedi, perchè sei, perchè tu sei dio.
> E probabilmente dentro al tuo io/dio c'è tutta una serie di regole caotiche (compresa la fortuna) già predisposte ma dall'esito casuale.
> Di certo a molte tue domande si può rispondere anche abbastanza facilmente, la donna gemella la trovi se apri cuore e anima togliendo tutte le finzioni sociali che ti permeano, l'intelligenza la si può migliorare studiando e aprendo gli occhi per bene su quello che ti succede attorno.
> Famiglia agiata o passare col rosso sono tiri di dado, su quello concordo.



Il concetto di passare col rosso è possibile spingerlo a ritroso fino alla nascita di due persone coinvolte nello stesso incidente.

Rendiamoci conto che se spingessimo all'estremo il concetto di causalità arriveremmo perfino a dover negare il libero arbitrio (robetta da niente, tanto per dire tutto il nostro sistema giuridico si basa sul concetto di libero arbitrio..perché se uno è destinato a compiere un'azione a quel punto, quanto davvero è responsabile di quell'azione? io direi zero)


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continui a fare giri di parole ma non rispondi al punto della questione.
> 
> La Fortuna esiste? SI (se uno mi dice no chiudo anche il discorso perché nega la realtà più ovvia)
> Influenza la vita? SI
> ...



Concordo.

Fortuna e casualità sono termini inventati da noi, per spiegare i vari aspetti della nostra esperienza in questo mondo, e sono quasi completamente soggettivi. Sono semplici fenomeni che fanno parte della nostra esistenza, ed io per esempio posso ritenermi fortunato a tifare Milan (!) quando poi me ne succede di tutto i colori sul lavoro, o in amore, ma non ci faccio caso.

Per quanto riguarda il Nulla (N maiuscola), il nulla cosmico, beh, credo sia difficile per chiunque spiegarlo in maniera scientifica. Io trovo difficoltà difficoltà persino ad immaginarlo. Non esiste l'universo, non esiste materia, nulla. Il Nulla, appunto. C'è chi dice con contorte teorie che il Nulla non può esistere, per motivi di autoconsistenza interna di leggi logiche.

Ma purtroppo le leggi valgono all'interno del nostro mondo, e non è detto che cessino di esistere. Chi ha fatto sì che le leggi siano valide? Il Nulla vuol dire anche assenza di leggi. Quindi esiste l'assenza di leggi ... e quindi esiste qualcosa ... boh, non ci capisco più niente.


----------



## Ciora (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continui a fare giri di parole ma non rispondi al punto della questione.
> 
> La Fortuna esiste? SI (se uno mi dice no chiudo anche il discorso perché nega la realtà più ovvia)
> Influenza la vita? SI
> ...




Ho risposto nel post sopra su cosa sia la sorte (sostituiscila con fortuna se non ti è chiaro).
Se credi che la fortuna sia un concetto soprannaturale e deterministico in cui ci sono forze che prescrivono che certi eventi si verifichino nella stessa maniera in cui le leggi della fisica prescrivono che si verifichino determinati eventi di tipo fisico, ti affidi al pensiero magico: è un'idea che stabilisci a priori senza fornire alcun nesso causale. In questo caso mancano le basi per un corretto dibattito logico e può valere tutto.
Tutto il corollario che segue si basa su assunti che non hanno relazioni causali ma sono nutriti da credi popolari, leggende, paure e ansie radicate. Libero di continuare a credere in ciò che vuoi. 
Questo è un limite tangibile e sì, verificabile: ci sono tantissime persone che si rovinano credendo a cose simili. Questi concetti sono i primi che vengono insegnati nelle comunità di dipendenza dal gioco.
Senza considerare i bias di conferma che le persone formano sulla propria vita che estromettono automaticamente dal fare esperienze positive o a crollare e dare di matto a quelle negative.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Fortuna e casualità sono termini inventati da noi, per spiegare i vari aspetti della nostra esperienza in questo mondo, e sono quasi completamente soggettivi. Sono semplici fenomeni che fanno parte della nostra esistenza, ed io per esempio posso ritenermi fortunato a tifare Milan (!) quando poi me ne succede di tutto i colori sul lavoro, o in amore, ma non ci faccio caso.
> 
> ...



Il nulla lo puoi spiegare solo per negazione, come "assenza di..." altrimenti è un concetto privo di senso.

Tieni presente che quando parlavo di nulla intendevo la situazione di post morte, che se vista soggettivamente ha due situazioni:
1 - esiste qualcosa dopo la morte, quindi la vita non è tutta qui
2 - la morte è la fine di tutto, il problema è questa affermazione prevede una situazione in cui al momento del decesso noi ci trasformiamo appunto in "nulla"..prova ad immaginare quell'istante se puoi, una frazione di secondo prima esisti coscientemente, poi resta solo una carcassa. "Tu" dove sei finito a quel punto?

Io ho visto la morte in presa diretta, per mia esperienza l'impressione che ho avuto è stata che al momento della morte "qualcosa" sia uscito dall'involucro di carne..non so come altro spiegarlo.

Per me inoltre il modo in cui uno muore influenza cosa vi è dopo..ecco perché arrivare sereni e preparati alla morte sarebbe preferibile..purtroppo molte morti sono morti violente


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il nulla lo puoi spiegare solo per negazione, come "assenza di..." altrimenti è un concetto privo di senso.
> 
> Tieni presente che quando parlavo di nulla intendevo la situazione di post morte, che se vista soggettivamente ha due situazioni:
> 1 - esiste qualcosa dopo la morte, quindi la vita non è tutta qui
> ...



Beh, io l'esperienza più vicino alla morte che ho vissuto è quando mi hanno operato ... Al momento dell'anestesia, come cadere dentro un pozzo senza fine, con la luce che si allontanava velocemente ... Poi mi sono svegliato, ma non mi sono sentito morto completamente durante il sonno, al risveglio c'era una lieve sensazione di tempo trascorso.

Cosa c'è dopo e tu dove finisci, credo sia l'interrogativo per definizione, sarò banalissimo. I ricordi e le emozioni vissute ci sembrano tangibili come una pietra adesso, possibile che si disintegrino quando il tuo debole contenitore di carne cessa di funzionare? Qui entriamo nella speculazione più pura, c'è un solo modo di saperlo. Ma trovo inverosimile, pur da persona di stampo scientifico, ridurlo a fredde leggi o equazioni quantistiche. Forse c'è dell'altro, proprio tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ho risposto nel post sopra su cosa sia la sorte (sostituiscila con fortuna se non ti è chiaro).
> Se credi che la fortuna sia un concetto soprannaturale e deterministico in cui ci sono forze che prescrivono che certi eventi si verifichino nella stessa maniera in cui le leggi della fisica prescrivono che si verifichino determinati eventi di tipo fisico, ti affidi al pensiero magico: è un'idea che stabilisci a priori senza fornire alcun nesso causale. In questo caso mancano le basi per un corretto dibattito logico e può valere tutto.
> Tutto il corollario che segue si basa su assunti che non hanno relazioni causali ma sono nutriti da credi popolari, leggende, paure e ansie radicate. Libero di continuare a credere in ciò che vuoi.
> Questo è un limite tangibile e sì, verificabile: ci sono tantissime persone che si rovinano credendo a cose simili. Questi concetti sono i primi che vengono insegnati nelle comunità di dipendenza dal gioco.
> Senza considerare i bias di conferma che le persone formano sulla propria vita che estromettono automaticamente dal fare esperienze positive o a crollare e dare di matto a quelle negative.



Secondo me stiamo proprio dicendo due cose diverse..

Tu dici che la sorte è una superstizione..semmai io posso accettare sia superstizione pensare di poterla influenzare, ma che la sorte invece esista e sia determinante nella vita è un dato di fatto.

Esistono persone che vengono colpite da un fulmine..per il calcolo della probabilità può succedere, ma il fatto che capiti a tizio cambierà per sempre la sua vita (se resta vivo) e di contro anche quella di chi avrà modo di entrare in contattato con lui.
Ma potrei farti l'esempio di una botta di fortuna anche..il concetto non cambia.

Questo dimostra che l'esistenza ha delle variabili esterne che la influenzano che non si possono calcolare ne prevedere.

Poi come tutte le cose anche la Fede può portare a delle distorsioni negative..ma c'è anche chi tramite la Fede compie cose incredibili

In ogni caso ripeto che rispetto il tuo punto di vista anche se per me sei troppo convinto delle tue convinzioni..magari un giorno un evento a te inspiegabile ti farà cambiare punto di vista


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, io l'esperienza più vicino alla morte che ho vissuto è quando mi hanno operato ... Al momento dell'anestesia, come cadere dentro un pozzo senza fine, con la luce che si allontanava velocemente ... Poi mi sono svegliato, ma non mi sono sentito morto completamente durante il sonno, al risveglio c'era una lieve sensazione di tempo trascorso.
> 
> Cosa c'è dopo e tu dove finisci, credo sia l'interrogativo per definizione, sarò banalissimo. I ricordi e le emozioni vissute ci sembrano tangibili come una pietra adesso, possibile che si disintegrino quando il tuo debole contenitore di carne cessa di funzionare? Qui entriamo nella speculazione più pura, c'è un solo modo di saperlo. Ma trovo inverosimile, pur da persona di stampo scientifico, ridurlo a fredde leggi o equazioni quantistiche. Forse c'è dell'altro, proprio tutta un'altra cosa.



Tieni presente che durante l'anestesia tu continui ad avere normale attività cerebrale che è quella che elabora e quindi genera le sensazioni..
Dopo la morte non più..secondo me nella morte avviene il distacco dall'esistenza sensoriale..ma potrebbe anche essere che si psenga la luce e boom, zero.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tieni presente che durante l'anestesia tu continui ad avere normale attività cerebrale che è quella che elabora e quindi genera le sensazioni..
> Dopo la morte non più..secondo me nella morte avviene il distacco dall'esistenza sensoriale..ma potrebbe anche essere che si psenga la luce e boom, zero.



Sisi certo, era solo quanto di più simile ho sperimentato. Boom zero può essere, ovviamente. Ma rimane l'enorme punto di domanda di a cosa è servita questa esperienza.

Boom, zero ... oppure Boom, Dio, qualsiasi cosa sia.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tieni presente che durante l'anestesia tu continui ad avere normale attività cerebrale che è quella che elabora e quindi genera le sensazioni..
> Dopo la morte non più..secondo me nella morte avviene il distacco dall'esistenza sensoriale..ma potrebbe anche essere che si psenga la luce e boom, zero.



Sono interessanti le esperienze NDE, di pre morte, che sono frequenti, le prime raccontate da Platone, chr sono quasi tutte uguali, anche per atei e neurochirurghi. La cosa interessante è che molte avvengono in un cima profondo, a cervello spento del tutto (libro: Milioni di Farfalle)


----------



## Ciora (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me stiamo proprio dicendo due cose diverse..
> 
> Tu dici che la sorte è una superstizione..semmai io posso accettare sia superstizione pensare di poterla influenzare, ma che la sorte invece esista e sia determinante nella vita è un dato di fatto.
> 
> ...



Ma quella che chiami sorte è la...vita 

Ci sono quasi otto miliardi di persone a cui accadono continuamente eventi casuali e apparentemente inspiegabili. A qualcuno in questo momento stanno succedendo eventi soggettivamente o oggettivamente favorevoli e ad altri no. La fortuna per come è intesa volgarmente è una superstizione; è un termine folcloristico che sta per evento casuale a cui tanti danno significati deterministici ma non è nulla di mistico. Shit may or may not happen.
Qualcuno diceva che nel lungo periodo siamo tutti morti.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sisi certo, era solo quanto di più simile ho sperimentato. Boom zero può essere, ovviamente. Ma rimane l'enorme punto di domanda di a cosa è servita questa esperienza.
> 
> Boom, zero ... oppure Boom, Dio, qualsiasi cosa sia.



Quando scoprirete che Dio è quello cristiano aspetto le vostre scuse, mi segno i nick


----------



## Wildbone (26 Giugno 2019)

Quella che voi chiamate fortuna o sorte è semplicemente il caos dell'esistenza.
Purtroppo, non essendo esseri onniscienti, pecchiamo di diversi strumenti utili a sondare la realtà che ci circonda, ergo non siamo in grado di tenere sotto controllo o ricostruire per filo e per segno l'insieme di cause che hanno portato a un determinato evento. 

Se ottengo una promozione, non è fortuna, non è sorte: è una serie di azioni e reazioni, una catena di eventi che ha portato a un risultato. Bastava una piccola variazione, anche un evento insignificante, e quel risultato sarebbe potuto mutare completamente. Chiaro che la suddetta promozione non dipende solo da me (che, nel mio piccolo, posso studiare, fare ricerche, inviare il curriculum... insomma, fare ciò che è in mio potere per raggiungere un obiettivo), ma anche da azioni e reazioni esterne, esuli dal mio controllo. Ma non è che questo controllo ce l'ha dio o una chissà quale entità: ce la può avere un'altra persona (colui che sceglie il personale di un'azienda, ad esempio, oppure l'altra persona che manda il curriculum per la stessa posizione), ce l'ha la natura (magari il giorno del colloquio viene una tromba d'aria e non puoi presentarti; esempio stupido, ma giusto per dire che le possibilità sono davvero infinite). 

Molti danno la colpa alla cosiddetta fortuna perché, come dicevo, non siamo in grado di ricostruire la catena degli eventi, non avendo gli strumenti adatti per farlo (ad esempio, ci servirebbe la possibilità di viaggiare nel tempo). Ma ciò non toglie che quella catena di eventi c'è, perché è impossibile che un evento reale, concreto, tangibile (come la promozione, o una malattia), siano frutto del caso o di un intervento "esterno" all'esistente. Io vivo la mia vita con questa consapevolezza, facendo il possibile per indirizzarla.


----------



## MasterGorgo (26 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Dio non esiste.
Sui corpi celesti le forme di vita derivano dal carbonio o dal silicio.

Quello che frega é il finitsmo, tendiamo a temporizzare tutto in quanto noi siamo temporizzati.
Il tutto é eterno. Dove é il problema ?
Il sistema universo/i bi-tri-quadri-penta ecc.ecc. dimensionale é infinito. Dove é il problema ?
Il prima e il dopo non esistono.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

A me è capitato di rivedere tutta la mia vita in 1 secondo 
in un determinato momento di pericolo 

comunque x rispondere alla domanda.. tutte le profezie della Chiesa si sono avverate:
Dalla 1° Guerra Mondiale alla 2° e tutto il resto... ora ci rimane solo l' apocalisse:
- non si arriverà a fine mese 
- ci saranno disordini sociali in tutto il mondo 
- ci saranno voci di Guerre finché non esploderà ultima 
- cataclismi climatici 
- Guerra - Pestilenza - Carestia nel mondo 
- Grandine grossa come arance 
- La Chiesa vivrà una crisi 
- Ci saranno Croci in Cielo (stranamente le scie chimiche molte volte formano una specie di grosse croci)
- aumento avvistamenti UFO 
- aumento del costo della vita (alimentare x lo + causa cataclismi e ambiente)

non vi pare che questi elementi ci siano tutti? coincidenze ?
io non credo.. e mi farei anche 2 domande del perché i poteri mondiali 
hanno perso tempo nel screditare la parola "apocalisse" cambiandola di significato 
significa semplicemente "RIVELAZIONE" e non la fine del mondo 
al massimo Armageddon ma parla di fine dei tempi che è tutt'altra cosa 

Io la mia idea me la sono fatta.. non ci credo più alle coincidenze 
poi avrei altre esperienze ma evito che vado fuori tema


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> A me è capitato di rivedere tutta la mia vita in 1 secondo
> in un determinato momento di pericolo
> 
> comunque x rispondere alla domanda.. tutte le profezie della Chiesa si sono avverate:
> ...



Mell'apocalisse si parla anche di odio verso Dio: bestemmie, sempre più


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *A me è capitato di rivedere tutta la mia vita in 1 secondo
> in un determinato momento di pericolo *
> 
> comunque x rispondere alla domanda.. tutte le profezie della Chiesa si sono avverate:
> ...



In che momento, di preciso?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quando scoprirete che Dio è quello cristiano aspetto le vostre scuse, mi segno i nick



Va bene. In tal caso, quando ci ritroviamo, prendi nota dove stanno Chalanoglu, Suso e Rodriguez, e fammelo sapere, che devo scambiarci due paroline.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mell'apocalisse si parla anche di odio verso Dio: bestemmie, sempre più



ma quello è scontato non dirlo 
oramai è uno sport nazionale fare le bestemmie contro 

ma io consiglierei di dare ascolto a un certo Gesù 
che disse :
Dio può perdonare le bestemmie contro di lui.. 
ma non ci sarà salvezza x chi bestemmierà contro lo spirito santo
(+ o - il concetto è così.. non mi ricordo com'è letteralmente)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In che momento, di preciso?



tenera età.. sui 8/10 anni 
stavo x cascare dalla macchina in corsa in un parcheggio 
e ho rivisto tutto.. da bebè fino alla fine.. 
mi sono impressionato anche se a quell'età non ti fai certi problemi/considerazioni

poi il pericolo non era questo granché.. ciò non toglie quello che mi è successo


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Dio non esiste.
> Sui corpi celesti le forme di vita derivano dal carbonio o dal silicio.
> 
> Quello che frega é il finitsmo, tendiamo a temporizzare tutto in quanto noi siamo temporizzati.
> ...



Il problema è la necessità che esista qualcosa (non necessariamente un Dio cristiano) e che le cose siano sostenute da leggi. Perché non posso piegare le leggi al mio volere? E' il problema del "turtles all the way down". Purtroppo anche la matematica si ferma ai postulati inspiegabili, come ben saprai, ed è necessario uscire da un sistema per poterlo spiegare, dall'interno non si può fare niente se non accettarlo passivamente. Ma quel sistema esiste per grazia di qualcosa. Che roba è questo qualcosa?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> tenera età.. sui 8/10 anni
> stavo x cascare dalla macchina in corsa in un parcheggio
> e ho rivisto tutto.. da bebè fino alla fine..
> mi sono impressionato anche se a quell'età non ti fai certi problemi/considerazioni
> ...



In genere avviene durante le esperienze di premorte


----------



## Wildbone (26 Giugno 2019)

Non ci vuole la Chiesa per capire che la Terra ha i giorni contati, eh.
- Le risorse, che sono l'unica cosa che ci tiene in vita come specie, non sono infinite.
- La raccolta e l'uso delle suddette risorse, il sovraffollamento ecc. sta avvelenando il pianeta (effetto serra, buco dell'ozono, surriscaldamento globale, scioglimento dei ghiacci, innalzamento del livello del mare ecc.). Sono tutte conseguenze dettate dalla nostra presenza. Noi siamo tossici per questo pianeta.
- Il controllo delle risorse (sì, c'entrano sempre loro) ci ha portato alle guerre, alle carestie ecc. Tutto ruota intorno alle risorse. Non c'azzecca proprio niente la Chiesa o l'esistenza di un essere soprannaturale.
- Risorse, risorse, risorse.

Questo, ovviamente, è il quadro clinico della razza umana.
Scendendo nel piccolo, ovvero nell'individualità, lo schema, per me, è quello che ho elencato nel mio post precedente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> A me è capitato di rivedere tutta la mia vita in 1 secondo
> in un determinato momento di pericolo
> 
> comunque x rispondere alla domanda.. tutte le profezie della Chiesa si sono avverate:
> ...



Il discorso che fai tu l'avranno fatto milioni di persone in ogni epoca

Tutto quello che dici è applicabile in ogni epoca storica e per tantissime civiltà. La più semplice da ricordare è la civiltà romana che ci tocca da vicino, guerre disordini sociali, il crollo dell'impero i barbari, l'ascesa del medioevo con pestilenze e varie... Per non parlare dei cambiamenti climatici passati, con glaciazioni e epoche più calde. La Groenlandia fu nominata così perché "terra verde", ora è tutto un ghiacciolo quasi. Posti che prima erano città fiorenti ora sono deserti. 

Sono fatti ciclici.
Sta roba delle coincidenze poi fa molto adam kadmon dai


----------



## EmmePi (26 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Pensa a quanti LIKE avrebbe su FB il suo profilo (non fake)


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Giugno 2019)

Salto 13 pagine di topic, tanto per motivare la mia risposta. 
Da bravo agnostico tendente al credere alla non esistenza di un essere superiore, dico "Forse". 
Forse perché magari una sorta di Dio, un essere superiore alla nostra capacità di comprendere esiste ma sicuramente non ha nulla a che fare con quanto le religioni terrestri ci propinano.

Per fare un esempio molto banale che riassume il mio pensiero, da bambino mi divertivo nel catturare formiche e metterle su varie ragnatele che trovavo in giardino. Ciò faceva di me un dio? Per certi versi assolutamente sì. Donavo cibo ad una creatura inferiore (il ragno) a discapito di un altra che commetteva l'errore di mordermi, perché le formiche che non mi mordevano le lasciavo libere. 
Sono effettivamente un dio? No. Per il ragno, però, sì.
C'è la possibilità che esista un qualcosa/qualcuno che noi esseri umani non siamo in grado di comprendere ma effettivamente superiore a noi? *Forse*.


----------



## Masanijey (26 Giugno 2019)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Salto 13 pagine di topic, tanto per motivare la mia risposta.
> Da bravo agnostico tendente al credere alla non esistenza di un essere superiore, dico "Forse".
> Forse perché magari una sorta di Dio, un essere superiore alla nostra capacità di comprendere esiste ma sicuramente non ha nulla a che fare con quanto le religioni terrestri ci propinano.
> 
> ...



Inquietante


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Giugno 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Inquietante



Facevo fare anche battaglie agli scorpioni, il perdente (o chi dei due fuggiva) era destinato al "sasso del giudizio" e se crepava al primo colpo bene, altrimenti restava lì agonizzante. 
Se i miei mi avessero regalato prima una Playstation avrei sparso meno violenza nel mondo.

E comunque il Dio della Bibbia è molto inquietante, a ben pensare. Per fortuna che dopo aver avuto un figlio si è trasformato in padre amorevole e misericordioso.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Giugno 2019)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Facevo fare anche battaglie agli scorpioni, il perdente (o chi dei due fuggiva) era destinato al "sasso del giudizio" e se crepava al primo colpo bene, altrimenti restava lì agonizzante.
> Se i miei mi avessero regalato prima una Playstation avrei sparso meno violenza nel mondo.
> 
> E comunque il Dio della Bibbia è molto inquietante, a ben pensare. Per fortuna che dopo aver avuto un figlio si è trasformato in padre amorevole e misericordioso.



Non è che ti chiami Dexter di nome?


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Giugno 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non è che ti chiami Dexter di nome?



No, anche se ho avuto una sorta di Harry, una mia ex, che ha dovuto spiegarmi come funzionano i rapporti tra esseri umani e pure oggi tante cose non le comprendo. Mai stato violento, comunque, se non con gli insetti. 

Crescere in campagna fa molto male, soprattutto se come me ci si sente degli esiliati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ma *quella che chiami sorte è la...vita*
> 
> Ci sono quasi otto miliardi di persone a cui accadono continuamente eventi casuali e apparentemente inspiegabili. A qualcuno in questo momento stanno succedendo eventi soggettivamente o oggettivamente favorevoli e ad altri no. La fortuna per come è intesa volgarmente è una superstizione; è un termine folcloristico che sta per evento casuale a cui tanti danno significati deterministici ma non è nulla di mistico. Shit may or may not happen.
> Qualcuno diceva che nel lungo periodo siamo tutti morti.



La sorte influenza la vita..tu dici la sorte non esiste perché la fortuna è solo un caso..
Il risultato è comunque il medesimo..un fattore esterno e incontrollabile regola l'esistenza di ognuno di noi..

In ogni caso la questione verteva su Dio più che sulla fortuna/sorte/vita...

Se uno mi dice che per lui Dio non esiste, non posso certo smentirlo...per contro nemmeno lui può smentire me se sostenessi il contrario


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2019)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> No, anche se ho avuto una sorta di Harry, una mia ex, che ha dovuto spiegarmi come funzionano i rapporti tra esseri umani e pure oggi tante cose non le comprendo. Mai stato violento, comunque, se non con gli insetti.
> 
> Crescere in campagna fa molto male, soprattutto se come me ci si sente degli esiliati.



Crescere in campagna fa molto bene invece, a meno che non si è isolati del tutto eh


----------



## Ciora (26 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sorte influenza la vita..tu dici la sorte non esiste perché la fortuna è solo un caso..
> Il risultato è comunque il medesimo..un fattore esterno e incontrollabile regola l'esistenza di ognuno di noi..



Esatto. Finalmente ci siamo arrivati a dire che il caos è per sua natura incontrollabile e non c'è nessuna mano divina a manovrarlo.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso la questione verteva su Dio più che sulla fortuna/sorte/vita...
> 
> Se uno mi dice che per lui Dio non esiste, non posso certo smentirlo...per contro nemmeno lui può smentire me se sostenessi il contrario



Sono alto 28 metri e mi cibo di cotone. Non puoi smentirlo 

L'onere della prova spetta a chi la propone, non allo scettico.


----------



## MasterGorgo (26 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il problema è la necessità che esista qualcosa (non necessariamente un Dio cristiano) e che le cose siano sostenute da leggi. Perché non posso piegare le leggi al mio volere? E' il problema del "turtles all the way down". Purtroppo anche la matematica si ferma ai postulati inspiegabili, come ben saprai, ed è necessario uscire da un sistema per poterlo spiegare, dall'interno non si può fare niente se non accettarlo passivamente. Ma quel sistema esiste per grazia di qualcosa. Che roba è questo qualcosa?



La necessità é un artefatto bisogna vedere nello specifico quanto presente nel dna e quanto no, sicuramente tra le cause ci metterei anche la rassegnazione nel non poter piegare le leggi al proprio volere.

Non trovo naturale la ricerca della logica esistenziale oltre spiegazioni finitiste o temporizzate del 'tutto'.
Accetto l'assurdo, simpatizzo per il micidiale, fuggo dalla sofferenza finchè posso.... poi buio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il discorso che fai tu l'avranno fatto milioni di persone in ogni epoca
> 
> Tutto quello che dici è applicabile in ogni epoca storica e per tantissime civiltà. La più semplice da ricordare è la civiltà romana che ci tocca da vicino, guerre disordini sociali, il crollo dell'impero i barbari, l'ascesa del medioevo con pestilenze e varie... Per non parlare dei cambiamenti climatici passati, con glaciazioni e epoche più calde. La Groenlandia fu nominata così perché "terra verde", ora è tutto un ghiacciolo quasi. Posti che prima erano città fiorenti ora sono deserti.
> 
> ...



peccato che quello che stiamo vivendo noi non l ha vissuto nessuno sai?
nega che non sia vero.. prova a negarlo.. invece di tirare fuori Adam Kadmon
i puntini sono sempre quei 7 se non mi vengono in mente altri particolari 
x nn parlare dei cieli..? (solo interventi esterni.. ma qui si naviga ancora + nel setticismo) 
e che quello che sto parlando è un fenomeno MONDIALE 
oppure i disordini erano planetari..? e sto parlando in termini sociali 
ad oggi non se ne salva 1 di popolo in rivolta 
tutto nello stesso periodo.. con ogni tot che salta un nuovo record storico
poi ovviamente la Chiesa si può dire che era spietata.. ma la crisi di fede non c era mai stata

Per chiudere noi stiamo andando verso il collasso in TUTTI termini 
economici - sociali - climatici - ambientali - etica 
che ci porteranno verso all estinzione tra massimo poche decine d anni 
possono dire lo stesso le altre generazioni passate? mi sembra che noi siamo un tantino diversi

oppure ottusità umana (generale) negherà pure il cataclisma in arrivo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> peccato che quello che stiamo vivendo noi non l ha vissuto nessuno sai?
> nega che non sia vero.. prova a negarlo.. invece di tirare fuori Adam Kadmon
> i puntini sono sempre quei 7 se non mi vengono in mente altri particolari
> x nn parlare dei cieli..? (solo interventi esterni.. ma qui si naviga ancora + nel setticismo)
> ...



Ma questo tono di sfida cos' è? Se te la sei presa per adam kadmon non era detta in tono cattivo, sta cosa delle coincidenze è un motto di fabbrica ormai. 


Comunque è molto arrogante pensare che quello che viviamo noi non l'abbia mai vissuto nessuno, neanche vivessimo nel periodo della peste nera.

Ti avevo appena fatto un esempio semplicissimo a riguardo. Il crollo dell'impero romano ha avuto conseguenze in tutta europa. Avessi vissuto a quel tempo la penseresti come oggi. La storia dell'europa è fatta di un continuo di guerre tra vari regni da non so quanto, inghilterra, francia, spagna ecc... è da relativamente poco che c'è una vera pace qua. 

Ogni paese ha avuto una storia fatta di guerre continue, la Cina ha tutta la sua storia dei setti regni e riunificazioni varie. La rivoluzione russa, Il giappone ha una storia fatta di lotte intestine e massacri. Tutti i massacri per la conquista delle americhe, le guerre di indipendenza americane. Andiamo pure ai tempi degli egizi e delle guerre dei faraoni, ai tempi dei greci e della persia. Non si finisce più e io sono ignorante totale e non conosco la storia realmente per quello che è, ci sarà una marea di roba che non sappiamo. Ai tempi di pompei con l'eruzione del vesuvio e la scomparsa istantanea di due città che avresti pensato da cittadino romano? Al tempo del cataclisma che distrusse Creta cosa avresti pensato se avessi vissuto la? 

Ma davvero pensi che prima era tutto ok e certe cose non fossero mai capitate e solo ora c'è il disastro? Ora sei connesso al mondo e sai tutto in un nanosecondo. Sai dell'omicidio di topolino commesso in congo. Prima mica potevi saperlo. Fondamentalmente ci sono sempre stati dei gran casini ovunque, con periodi di relativa calma per alcune civiltà.

Per inciso, con questo non voglio affermare che la civiltà attuale vada bene, semplicemente trovo falsa questa retorica che il collasso c'è solo ora ed è roba mai vista prima.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma questo tono di sfida cos' è? Se te la sei presa per adam kadmon non era detta in tono cattivo, sta cosa delle coincidenze è un motto di fabbrica ormai.
> 
> 
> Comunque è molto arrogante pensare che quello che viviamo noi non l'abbia mai vissuto nessuno, neanche vivessimo nel periodo della peste nera.
> ...



tu continui a citarmi Guerre  lo so benissimo che l uomo x il potere ha sempre fatto delle Guerre 
e queste comprenderebbe il punto voci di guerre e la ultima guerra, giusto? 
Ma i disordini sociali simultanei in questo periodo sono tutt altro..
qui si parla di intere popolazioni che stanno criticando pesantemente in tutto il globo 
la propria Nazione non certe volte atti veri di insorgenza contro i loro Governanti 
capirai che sono cose ben diverse... 


il mio tono era x invitarti a smentire uno a uno gli elenchi che stanno capitando 
e vedo che non lo stai facendo... se lo facevi potevo darti ragione o x lo meno ragionarci su 

x il grassetto 


la prova e che noi siamo ancora qui............. non ti basta ? 
forse non ci capiamo nell apocalisse si parla di estinzione di una gran parte dell umanità
con solo pochi che saranno portati in salvo... e noi caro mio siamo la 1° generazione che si sta dirigendo 
verso l auto estinzione.. mi pare di essere stato chiaro adesso
gli animali x dire ora ci stanno anticipando nell estinguersi

Quindi dal mio punto di vista :
*Tutti i puntini coincidono 
*Manca solo una Profezia incompiuta (le altre tutte prese)
* Stiamo andando verso il Capolinea Mondiale (estinzione umana)

faccio così male a pensare se non capita adesso non capita +!?
no ora mi tocca prendermi dell arrogante.. mha

Che poi la storia delle notizie ecc. che ora si sa tutto.. 
e una cosa già sentita.. peccato che ogni anno in Italia 
ci tocca vedere dei laghi/fiumi nelle nostre città.. ma si 
prima non si sapeva... ma dai.. va bene nn ammettere i cambiamenti 
ma quelli di casa nostra? che poi le tv esistono dagli anni 90 eh..


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2019)

Oltre alle ovvie spiegazioni scientifiche, se Dio esistesse sarebbe un essere sadico, crudele, spietato e psicopatico a non sterminare l’umanità e a far continuare ad esistere gli orrori e le sofferenze del mondo di oggi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oltre alle ovvie spiegazioni scientifiche, se Dio esistesse sarebbe un essere sadico, crudele, spietato e psicopatico a non sterminare l’umanità e a far continuare ad esistere gli orrori e le sofferenze del mondo di oggi.



Ok non è psicopatica umanità che con il suo libero arbitrio sta facendo questi misfatti alla sua creazione 
ma il colpevole e lui... scortando che c e un altro essere sopranaturale che usa x metterci alla prova..
ma indovina un po secondo te a chi diamo ascolto? suvvia 

ci viene detto chiaro e tondo che saranno salvati quelli che malgrado le prove della vita 
rispettano le regole dell universo.. che non sarebbe altro ama il prossimo come fossi tu
e vivranno nel Paradiso Terreste in sua presenza.. questo dicono i testi 
il resto sono solo scuse x non incolpare il genere umano.. 
solo quando la creazione sarà veramente in pericolo il nostro libero arbitrio cesserà di esistere 

p.s. Gesù non ritornerà amichevolmente.. ironia della sorte hanno invertito le 2 venute
gli Ebrei si aspettavano un guerriero che cacciasse i nemici con la sua potenza 
ma gli scritti parlavano chiaramente di un Maestro venuto ad insegnarci 

Ora tutti si aspettano (anzi alcuni manco si ricordano o ci credono) il suo ritorno da Santone 
invece sempre gli scritti parlano di un Giudice severo con occhi rossi e la lingua come una spada. 
che ironia.. qnd nn preoccuparti che la piazza pulita quando si arriverà al culmine la farà


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ok non è psicopatica umanità che con il suo libero arbitrio sta facendo questi misfatti alla sua creazione



Ma se dio è onnipotente, come facciamo ad essere liberi? ^^


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma se dio è onnipotente, come facciamo ad essere liberi? ^^



onnipotente 
onnisciente
onnipresente 

quindi? non capisco dove vuoi arrivare?
esempio stupido 
io sono il padrone di casa 
il cane sta divorando il divano di casa 

sta a me decidere se lasciarglielo fare..
oppure cacciarlo di casa o sbatterlo fuori x punizione. 

non sono + il padrone di casa solo xkè deciso la 1° opzione ?

oppure intendevi nel senso se interviene,siamo obbligati a dargli ascolto xkè onnipotente? 
bhe vedendo come stanno le cose.. la risposta direi c e già.. 
interverrà solo se necessario..(salvando i meritevoli) se no si parlerebbe di un Dittatore 
non mi pare che sia questo il caso.. basta vedere cosa ha fatto l umanità x interi secoli


----------



## Wildbone (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> onnipotente
> onnisciente
> onnipresente
> 
> ...



Quindi, in poche parole, per te esiste il Dio cristiano, e quando succede un evento drammatico è colpa della razza umana e del suo libero arbitrio, mentre quando succede qualcosa di bello è merito di Dio? 
Spiegami dove comincerebbe e finirebbe l'incidenza di Dio nelle nostre vite. Spiegami perché se Dio esiste, mio papà (anni 61), mio zio (anni 51), altri zii e i miei nonni (3 su 4) sono tutti morti di malattia in età "giovane"? Sempre colpa del libero arbitrio? Dio ci mette alla prova? Ma per favore. Tenetevela voi una vita in cui tutto è determinato dall'intervento divino (l'hai detto tu che è il "padrone di casa" a scegliere se farci fare o meno quello che vogliamo, a noi "cani" che divoriamo il divano).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> tu continui a citarmi Guerre  lo so benissimo che l uomo x il potere ha sempre fatto delle Guerre
> e queste comprenderebbe il punto voci di guerre e la ultima guerra, giusto?
> Ma i disordini sociali simultanei in questo periodo sono tutt altro..
> qui si parla di intere popolazioni che stanno criticando pesantemente in tutto il globo
> ...




Se non vedi le risposte è perché non vuoi vederle. Se tu avessi vissuto in uno di quei contesti che ti ho detto, l'avresti pensata come ora oppure no? Il succo del mio ragionamento è tutto qui. Ai tempi della peste nera erano tutti convinti dell'arrivo dell'apocalisse come lo sei tu ora. E' stata la più grande pandemia della storia. Miseria e morte ovunque.
Magari tra 500 anni si penserà di questo periodo storico come quello che pensiamo noi del medioevo. 

Secondo te le guerre non comportano disordini sociali e non nascono da questi poi? C'è la guerra così a caso e per anni e anni, ma sono tutti tranquilli. La rivoluzione russa e tutto ciò che ha comportato cos' è? La rivoluzione francese? I disordini sociali nati dal crollo dell'impero romano son quisquilie... Si è tornati indietro solo di secoli... 

La terra poi ha subito in maniera quasi ciclica l'inversione dei poli magnetici con tutto ciò che può comportare e l'uomo manco era presente sul pianeta. E capiterà di nuovo tra l'altro. Per non parlare dell'era glaciale,o del fatto che 60 milioni di anni fa c'è stata la più grande estinzione della storia. Eventi cosmici da portate colossali si sono abbattuti sul pianeta nel corso di 5 miliardi di anni, roba che le attuali calamità sono scoregge.

Nella storia del pianeta una quantità innumerevoli di esseri viventi sono spariti per sempre senza che l'uomo fosse ancora presente e un domani toccherà anche a noi prima o poi. Non certo per via di profezie varie astruse però. Sono cose già accadute e ricapiteranno prima o poi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

in Francia c e la Guerra ?
in Inghilterra c e la Guerra?
in Italia c e la Guerra ?
in Grecia c e la Guerra?
in India c e la Guerra ?
in Venezuela c e la Guerra?

se poi ci metto quelli in Guerra con i paesi vicini che ne soffrono le conseguenze la lista si allunga.. 
il nocciolo non è il come ma il perché ci siano tutti questi Paesi nello stesso periodo storico in conflitti interni.. 

poi come fai mettermi come tesi i disastri precedenti ?


se x la punto l uomo non esisteva ancora!? 

e poi sono io che non capisco o arrogante.. 
qui la base sarebbe che l uomo è stato creato da Dio 
a sua immagine e somiglianza.. ok


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Quindi, in poche parole, per te esiste il Dio cristiano, e quando succede un evento drammatico è colpa della razza umana e del suo libero arbitrio, mentre quando succede qualcosa di bello è merito di Dio?
> Spiegami dove comincerebbe e finirebbe l'incidenza di Dio nelle nostre vite. Spiegami perché se Dio esiste, mio papà (anni 61), mio zio (anni 51), altri zii e i miei nonni (3 su 4) sono tutti morti di malattia in età "giovane"? Sempre colpa del libero arbitrio? Dio ci mette alla prova? Ma per favore. Tenetevela voi una vita in cui tutto è determinato dall'intervento divino (l'hai detto tu che è il "padrone di casa" a scegliere se farci fare o meno quello che vogliamo, a noi "cani" che divoriamo il divano).



Stavo pensando anche al fatto che un bambino nato in qualche paese sperduto nel mondo non cristiano, che magari ha avuto la sfiga di morire sotto una bomba sarà condannato all'inferno. Il bambino non ha potuto conoscere il verbo, che colpa ne ha? Libero arbitrio? Prova? Quando ha potuto averne?

Ehi, hai 5 anni, ti è caduta una bomba in testa, non sei cristiano, quindi vai all'inferno. 
Chi ha sganciato la bomba invece è cristiano e si fa una bella confessione per pulirsi dal peccato e accede alle porte del paradiso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> in Francia c e la Guerra ?
> in Inghilterra c e la Guerra?
> in Italia c e la Guerra ?
> in Grecia c e la Guerra?
> ...




Mi rendo conto che ogni cosa dirò te la girerai come ti pare ignorando o non capendo il senso delle cose che ho scritto. Tu immagino penserai (per me a torto, per te a ragione), lo stesso di me, quindi si entra in un circolo chiuso senza vie d'uscita. Quindi niente. Ognuno la vede come vuole e fine.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando anche al fatto che un bambino nato in qualche paese sperduto nel mondo non cristiano, che magari ha avuto la sfiga di morire sotto una bomba sarà condannato all'inferno. Il bambino non ha potuto conoscere il verbo, che colpa ne ha? Libero arbitrio? Prova? Quando ha potuto averne?
> 
> Ehi, hai 5 anni, ti è caduta una bomba in testa, non sei cristiano, quindi vai all'inferno.
> Chi ha sganciato la bomba invece è cristiano e si fa una bella confessione per pulirsi dal peccato e accede alle porte del paradiso.



Infatti nn funziona così 
x il Paradiso contano la azioni 
se sei ateo ma fai opere giuste sei salvo 
se sei uno in chiesa ma nella vita fai pena.. nada 
almeno io sorvolando le chiacchiere da bar di alcune chiese 
la cosa funziona così 

i bambini sono puri di natura 
poi se crescendo prendono una brutta piega non saprei.. 
mi riferisco tipo i bambini soldato.. li non saprei come risponderti


----------



## Wildbone (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> in Francia c e la Guerra ?
> in Inghilterra c e la Guerra?
> in Italia c e la Guerra ?
> in Grecia c e la Guerra?
> ...



Ma tu davvero credi che solo in quest'epoca si stia verificando una simultaneità nei disordini sociali? Sul serio?
Non è che forse oggi, visti gli organi di informazione e la risonanza mediatica, abbiamo una panoramica molto più ampia e dettagliata su quello che accade nel mondo? Non è che forse 100, 200, 500, 1000 anni fa c'erano molte meno informazioni e la nostra bolla sociale era tristemente (o felicemente, dipende dai punti di vista) ridotta al nostro quartiere, al nostro paese, alla nostra città, alla nostra nazione ecc.?
I disordini sociali ci sono sempre stati, fin da quando l'uomo ha deciso (migliaia di anni fa) di unirsi in tribù. Lotte intestine per il capotribù, lotte intestine per ogni decisione importante, lotte intestine su lotte intestine. La civiltà poggia sul sangue, si è plasmata nel sangue, si è evoluta nel sangue. Poi, ovviamente, più ci evolvevamo come società, più si trovavano altre "armi" per combattere. Le leggi, i divieti, la politica, la religione, l'arte ecc.: sono tutti strumenti nati con il solo scopo di "combattere", sono armi da sfoderare nei contrasti sociali. Non esiste un singolo paese, una singola epoca che non sia segnata storicamente da disordini sociali. Poi le piccole civiltà sparse per il mondo si sono incontrate ed è nata la guerra per il controllo, secoli e secoli di bagni di sangue per le risorse e il predominio. Noi siamo una specie belligerante, è scritto nella nostra storia. Questa non è affatto l'epoca più nera, ma proprio no. L'unico grande problema è che ci siamo fatti guerra per millenni, dimenticandoci che stavamo avvelenando il pianeta. Perché l'unica cosa che ci porterà all'estinzione (sempre che non scoppi una guerra nucleare) saranno l'esaurimento delle risorse e il deterioramento delle condizioni biologiche e climatiche della Terra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi rendo conto che ogni cosa dirò te la girerai come ti pare ignorando o non capendo il senso delle cose che ho scritto. Tu immagino penserai (per me a torto, per te a ragione), lo stesso di me, quindi si entra in un circolo chiuso senza vie d'uscita. Quindi niente. Ognuno la vede come vuole e fine.



ok fai quello che ti pare.. ma intanto in 3 post:
- arrogante 
- stupido (non capisco)
- ignorante 
analisi costruttiva  insomma


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Quindi, in poche parole, per te esiste il Dio cristiano, e quando succede un evento drammatico è colpa della razza umana e del suo libero arbitrio, mentre quando succede qualcosa di bello è merito di Dio?
> Spiegami dove comincerebbe e finirebbe l'incidenza di Dio nelle nostre vite. Spiegami perché se Dio esiste, mio papà (anni 61), mio zio (anni 51), altri zii e i miei nonni (3 su 4) sono tutti morti di malattia in età "giovane"? Sempre colpa del libero arbitrio? Dio ci mette alla prova? Ma per favore. Tenetevela voi una vita in cui tutto è determinato dall'intervento divino (l'hai detto tu che è il "padrone di casa" a scegliere se farci fare o meno quello che vogliamo, a noi "cani" che divoriamo il divano).



va bene.. ma x favore mi fai vedere dove dico che le cose belle sono di Dio e il resto no..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma tu davvero credi che solo in quest'epoca si stia verificando una simultaneità nei disordini sociali? Sul serio?
> Non è che forse oggi, visti gli organi di informazione e la risonanza mediatica, abbiamo una panoramica molto più ampia e dettagliata su quello che accade nel mondo? Non è che forse 100, 200, 500, 1000 anni fa c'erano molte meno informazioni e la nostra bolla sociale era tristemente (o felicemente, dipende dai punti di vista) ridotta al nostro quartiere, al nostro paese, alla nostra città, alla nostra nazione ecc.?
> I disordini sociali ci sono sempre stati, fin da quando l'uomo ha deciso (migliaia di anni fa) di unirsi in tribù. Lotte intestine per il capotribù, lotte intestine per ogni decisione importante, lotte intestine su lotte intestine. La civiltà poggia sul sangue, si è plasmata nel sangue, si è evoluta nel sangue. Poi, ovviamente, più ci evolvevamo come società, più si trovavano altre "armi" per combattere. Le leggi, i divieti, la politica, la religione, l'arte ecc.: sono tutti strumenti nati con il solo scopo di "combattere", sono armi da sfoderare nei contrasti sociali. Non esiste un singolo paese, una singola epoca che non sia segnata storicamente da disordini sociali. Poi le piccole civiltà sparse per il mondo si sono incontrate ed è nata la guerra per il controllo, secoli e secoli di bagni di sangue per le risorse e il predominio. Noi siamo una specie belligerante, è scritto nella nostra storia. Questa non è affatto l'epoca più nera, ma proprio no. L'unico grande problema è che ci siamo fatti guerra per millenni, dimenticandoci che stavamo avvelenando il pianeta. Perché l'unica cosa che ci porterà all'estinzione (sempre che non scoppi una guerra nucleare) saranno l'esaurimento delle risorse e il deterioramento delle condizioni biologiche e climatiche della Terra.



comunque è bello vedere che ti concentri solo su questi 
ma non elenchi tutti altri punti che combaciano alla perfezione 

nelle antichità si vedevano croci in cielo 
tutti non arrivavano a fine mese 
il clima era impazzito 
il disordine sociale era dapertutto 
c era carestia pestilenza e guerra 
ecc.. MA TUTTO NELLO STESSO PERIODO 
OK

senza contare che ultima profezia arriva DOPO la 1° e 2° Guerra Mondiale 
Mha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ok fai quello che ti pare.. ma intanto in 3 post:
> - arrogante
> - stupido (non capisco)
> - ignorante
> analisi costruttiva  insomma





Quello che ha postato l'emoticon delle boiate sei tu eh, non io. Quello che posta le faccine a moh di sfottò sei tu, non io. Quindi arrogante lo sei. E con questo post pure vittimista.


Dire che non capisci qualcosa non implica dire che sei stupido, ma che hai una visione delle cose talmente diversa che non comprendi ciò che volevo dirti. Se per assurdo ti dico che non capisci come parlano i pesci intendo dire quindi che sei stupido? O solo che non comprendi come parlano i pesci?

E infine dire che stai ignorando qualcosa o qualcuno vuol dire "non considerare" qualcosa o qualcuno appunto. Le parole hanno un senso preciso e non arbitrario come vuoi darlo tu.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che ha postato l'emoticon delle boiate sei tu eh, non io. Quello che posta le faccine a moh di sfottò sei tu, non io. Quindi arrogante lo sei. E con questo post pure vittimista.
> 
> 
> Dire che non capisci qualcosa non implica dire che sei stupido, ma che hai una visione delle cose talmente diversa che non comprendi ciò che volevo dirti. Se per assurdo ti dico che non capisci come parlano i pesci intendo dire quindi che sei stupido? O solo che non comprendi come parlano i pesci?
> ...


Ci mancava il vittimismo e dirmi che posto boiate x le tue mancate risposte o che devo avere ragione x forza 
visto che tiri fuori argomento ignorare! tu ti sei concentrati a fare un analisi storica 
su certi avvenimenti storici.. avrai un diploma bravo.. c e un però 
e dire che era semplice.. ho scritto che dovresti rispondere punto x punto 
per smentirmi che queste non siano coincidenze strane.. non solo su qualcuno di essi

il mio ragionamento si basa che tutte le cose predette coincidono esattamente in questo periodo storico 
tutte.. in questo preciso istante in questi 12 anni non fanno che aumentare! 










> 1-Croci in Cielo 2- Non si arriverà a fine mese 3- Disordini Sociali in tutto il Mondo 4- Disastri Climatici 5- Continuo rumore di Guerre con Ultima Guerra 6- Pestilenza-Carestia-Guerre 7-Aumento del costo della vita 8- Crisi della Chiesa 9- Grandine grandi come arance








Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> il mio tono era x invitarti a smentire uno a uno gli elenchi che stanno capitando
> e vedo che non lo stai facendo... se lo facevi potevo darti ragione o x lo meno ragionarci su
> 
> 
> ...


/SPOILER]

Ti consiglierei di leggerti apocalisse e gli argomenti riguardanti all ultimo periodo che coincidono alla seconda venuta prima di POTER rispondere in maniera adeguata.. se no non posso altro che mettere quello delle boiate 
visto che sto parlando di un disastro epocale con miliardi di essere umani in bilico 
*e tu mi riporti i disastri planetari precedenti senza la presenza dell uomo *
ci riesci? e ripeto visto che ho finito di lavorare.. ultima profezia arriva dopo :
quella della 1° Guerra Mondiale (presa)
quella della 2° Guerra Mondiale (presa con tanto di arma distruttiva da una potenza immensa)
quindi ricordandomi questo fatto.. riportarmi i Romani i Babilonesi o chi vuoi tu.. non serve..
visto che parliamo dell epoca post industriale.. ora sono stato abbastanza chiaro? 
e il concetto di ultima guerra può ESISTERE solo dopo lo scoppio di una Guerra Atomica su Larga Scala

Voglio sottolineare se continuerai a non rispondermi su questi determinati considerazioni 
sarò io a ignorarti.. ma questa volta VERAMENTE visto che ti ho sempre risposto 
malgrado certe incongruenze con il ragionamento che io ho riportato

p.s. visto che mi dai dell arrogante.. ora inizio ad esserlo così noti la differenza


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque è bello vedere che ti concentri solo su questi
> ma non elenchi tutti altri punti che combaciano alla perfezione
> 
> nelle antichità si vedevano croci in cielo
> ...



scusami ma se pensi che il Mondo nel 2019 sia in subbuglio sociale significa che hai perso completamente il senso della realtà. Mi chiedo se ti rendi conto che il Mondo fino a pochi secoli fa era un susseguirsi di guerre tra stati, tribù, città-stato con veri e propri genocidi commessi a ritmi regolari. Fino a due secoli fa il mondo intero era governato da tiranni, re o capi tribù che si facevano la guerra ogni anno o decidevano cosa fare della vita del popolo. 1/3 della popolazione mondiale era in schiavitù fino a due millenni fa. Si moriva quotidianamente di pestilenze, malattie o impiccagioni in piazza. Il tasso di omicidio nel Medioevo è stimato dagli storici in un valore tra le 200 e 300 volte superiore ai giorni nostri. Infatti dormivi all'interno delle mura coi fossati intorno se volevi sopravvivere. Potrei continuare all'infinito. 

Questo atteggiamento distorto dalla realtà e perpetuamente pessimistico di una società sull'orlo del collasso, mi dispiace dirlo, ma è tipica dei religiosi, che quotidianamente vengono bombardati dell' arma migliore della Chiesa: la PAURA


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusami ma se pensi che il Mondo nel 2019 sia in subbuglio sociale significa che hai perso completamente il senso della realtà. Mi chiedo se ti rendi conto che il Mondo fino a pochi secoli fa era un susseguirsi di guerre tra stati, tribù, città-stato con veri e propri genocidi commessi a ritmi regolari. Fino a due secoli fa il mondo intero era governato da tiranni, re o capi tribù che si facevano la guerra ogni anno o decidevano cosa fare della vita del popolo. 1/3 della popolazione mondiale era in schiavitù fino a due millenni fa. Si moriva quotidianamente di pestilenze, malattie o impiccagioni in piazza. Il tasso di omicidio nel *Medioevo è stimato dagli storici in un valore tra le 200 e 300 volte superiore ai giorni nostri. *Infatti dormivi all'interno delle mura coi fossati intorno se volevi sopravvivere. Potrei continuare all'infinito.
> 
> Questo atteggiamento distorto dalla realtà e perpetuamente pessimistico di una società sull'orlo del collasso, mi dispiace dirlo, ma è tipica dei religiosi, che quotidianamente vengono bombardati dell' arma migliore della Chiesa: la PAURA


Io delle cose fasulle della chiesa me ne frego.. figurati la paura 
io non ho paura analizzo i discorso con i fatti 

il mediavo non era sicuro.. ma rispetto a noi che dichiariamo di essere civili 
le cose non mi sembrano filano liscio.. cioè nei giorni nostri si ammazzano x dei parcheggi

poi distorcere la realtà? ma veramente ???
i tiranno della nostra epoca :
i privati dell UE insieme BCE 
e alcuni dittatori sparsi qua e la 
non dimentichiamo amata USA


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2019)

Calma ragazzi, stiamo cercando di scambiarci opinioni, arricchendo il nostro patrimonio di cultura e coscienza, nel rispetto dell'altro. Nessuno impone niente a nessuno. Visioni completamente differenti ci stanno, specie in argomenti delicati come questi.


----------



## sunburn (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ci mancava il vittimismo e dirmi che posto boiate x le tue mancate risposte o che devo avere ragione x forza
> visto che tiri fuori argomento ignorare! tu ti sei concentrati a fare un analisi storica
> su certi avvenimenti storici.. avrai un diploma bravo.. c e un però
> e dire che era semplice.. ho scritto che dovresti rispondere punto x punto
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Scusate l'intromissione, ma di preciso a cosa vorresti che ti si ribattesse? Di profezie ce ne sono a MILIONI e sono tutte vaghe, contraddittorie far loro e interpretabili a piacere.
Se io scrivessi un libro con i pronostici di tutte le partite di tutti i campionati dei prossimi duemila anni mettendo nero su bianco: "molte squadre di casa vinceranno", "ci saranno molti giocatori espulsi", "ci saranno molti pareggi", "alcune partite saranno rinviate per neve", "ci saranno alcuni tafferugli tra tifosi e risse in campo" ecc è ovvio che indovinerei delle previsioni. Sono un buon pronosticatore? Fra duemila anni qualcuno penserebbe di sì, altri penserebbero di no perché ognuno vede nelle cose ciò che vuole e le interpretata in base alla propria sensibilità, formazione culturale e via dicendo. Ma credere che parole vaghe e interpretabili a proprio piacimento abbiano chissà quale valore è un atto di fede. Legittimo, ma pur sempre un atto di fede.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io delle cose fasulle della chiesa me ne frego.. figurati la paura
> io non ho paura analizzo i discorso con i fatti
> 
> il mediavo non era sicuro.. ma rispetto a noi che dichiariamo di essere civili
> ...



Era una bella discussione, molto interessante in certi punti, è diventata il solito "ho ragione io gnègnè" che non porta da nessuna parte.
Io di mio posso dirti che le croci nel cielo ci sono perchè gli aerei girano veramente a decine di migliaia nel cielo ed è facilissimo che vicino ad un aereoporto si vedano, noi stiamo a Milano e vedi un aereo dietro l'altro atterrare o decollare.
I piu' grandi chicchi di grandine registrati, poi, sono caduti in Texas nel 1970, 44 cm di larghezza .
POi non basta leggere libri sull'apocalisse per poter dire che è tutto vero, davvero non si deve ragionare così, eravamo ad un livello più alto di discussione (non te ne offendere per carità).
Tu sei liberissimo di leggerli e di avere la tua opinione, ma sarebbe anche cosa buona cercare di approfondire il discorso anche dal punto di vista scientifico e fisico.
In simpatia eh, non litighiamo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scusate l'intromissione, ma di preciso a cosa vorresti che ti si ribattesse? Di profezie ce ne sono a MILIONI e sono tutte vaghe, contraddittorie far loro e interpretabili a piacere.
> Se io scrivessi un libro con i pronostici di tutte le partite di tutti i campionati dei prossimi duemila anni mettendo nero su bianco: "molte squadre di casa vinceranno", "ci saranno molti giocatori espulsi", "ci saranno molti pareggi", "alcune partite saranno rinviate per neve", "ci saranno alcuni tafferugli tra tifosi e risse in campo" ecc è ovvio che indovinerei delle previsioni. Sono un buon pronosticatore? Fra duemila anni qualcuno penserebbe di sì, altri penserebbero di no perché ognuno vede nelle cose ciò che vuole e le interpretata in base alla propria sensibilità, formazione culturale e via dicendo. Ma credere che parole vaghe e interpretabili a proprio piacimento abbiano chissà quale valore è un atto di fede. Legittimo, ma pur sempre un atto di fede.



ok ma questo ragionamento crolla semplicemente perché:
1- viene predetta una Guerra con una moltitudine di morti 
con locazioni e tutti il resto che combacino.. e questi si ci può stare nel tuo ragionamento 
2- la cosa stona da qui in poi.. dubito che qualcuno ai tempi avrebbe predetto 
che subito dopo scoppiasse un altra guerra + sanguina con un arma in grado di uccidere milioni di persone in un unico attacco.. 

oppure tu mi devi far credere che dei bambini o un Giovanni dei tempi di Gesù 
avrebbe pensato che un giorno avrebbero creato un arma tanto potente da poter far estinguere il genere umano? io non credo

oltre la 2° hanno predetto la bomba atomica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Era una bella discussione, molto interessante in certi punti, è diventata il solito "ho ragione io gnègnè" che non porta da nessuna parte.
> Io di mio posso dirti che le croci nel cielo ci sono perchè gli aerei girano veramente a decine di migliaia nel cielo ed è facilissimo che vicino ad un aereoporto si vedano, noi stiamo a Milano e vedi un aereo dietro l'altro atterrare o decollare.
> I piu' grandi chicchi di grandine registrati, poi, sono caduti in Texas nel 1970, 44 cm di larghezza .
> POi non basta leggere libri sull'apocalisse per poter dire che è tutto vero, davvero non si deve ragionare così, eravamo ad un livello più alto di discussione (non te ne offendere per carità).
> ...



io non voglio mica litigare 
ma non si vedono solo in aeroporto 
stranamente non so perché molto volte 
mi capita di vedere aerei che volano x formare delle croci 
del perché non lo so.. visto che devono puntare verso alto x farlo

poi è la frequenza di questi avvenimenti.. hai elencato il 1970 
ma tutt'ora questi tipi di grandine sono + frequenti 
prima era in Germania.. poi in un altra Nazione (nn ricordo)
poi la settimana passata qui a Bologna
e la routine che mette suggestione


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io non voglio mica litigare
> ma non si vedono solo in aeroporto
> stranamente non so perché molto volte
> mi capita di vedere aerei che volano x formare delle croci
> ...



Credimi, stai "umanizzando" ciò che è proprio del clima, dei pianeti ,dell'universo.
Accade di molto peggio delle grandinate sui pianeti...ma molto peggio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Credimi, stai "umanizzando" ciò che è proprio del clima, dei pianeti ,dell'universo.
> Accade di molto peggio delle grandinate sui pianeti...ma molto peggio.



scusa ma cosa c entra questo ?
io ho solamente elencato cosa dicono sia apocalisse che la 2° venuta 
e vedo che queste cose accadono.. punto 

che poi non ci sia anche la mano dell uomo non ci credo assolutamente 
e qui si che possiamo andare sul scientifico 
tanto x dire delle tante cose il mare.. che è strapieno di plastica e acqua radiativa 
ma qui si va su tutt'altro argomento.. qnd la finisco subito

ho elencato apposta 2 elementi che in natura non esisterebbero


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Crescere in campagna fa molto bene invece, a meno che non si è isolati del tutto eh



Per me fa schifo, anche se effettivamente è perfetto se in futuro si prevede una vita da agricoltore. Da bambini può andar bene, ma già da adolescenti si soffre. Ed io non vivevo esattamente isolato da tutto, ma 4-5 km dal paese sono abbastanza. Paese anche mezzo morto, in realtà, se si vuole un attimo di vita bisogna farne almeno 10 e con uno scooter è un dito nel sedere. 
Considerato come ho vissuto io, mai farei crescere mio figlio in queste condizioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2019)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Per me fa schifo, anche se effettivamente è perfetto se in futuro si prevede una vita da agricoltore. Da bambini può andar bene, ma già da adolescenti si soffre. Ed io non vivevo esattamente isolato da tutto, ma 4-5 km dal paese sono abbastanza. Paese anche mezzo morto, in realtà, se si vuole un attimo di vita bisogna farne almeno 10 e con uno scooter è un dito nel sedere.
> Considerato come ho vissuto io, mai farei crescere mio figlio in queste condizioni.



Pensa che io invece vivo in centro paese e non metterei mai al mondo un figlio costringendolo a vivere in appartamento o peggio ancora una di quelle terribili villette a schiera con 3 mq di "giardino"..

Per me è un film dell'orrore...quando ero piccolo vivevo in periferia, e coi miei amici che vivevano per la stessa via giocavamo a guardie e ladri con a disposizione ettari di terreno..altro che sfide online, in agosto erano delle vere e proprie operazioni da marines..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Luglio 2019)

intanto a proposito della mia argomentazione che feci 
oltre a Germania e Bologna (c e ne era un altro ma nn mi ricordo)
si sono aggiunte tutta Abruzzo sopratutto a Pescara.. 
ricordo che parlavo della frequenza di questi episodi che mi facevano pensare..

quindi ultimamente è normale che grandino arance..





Grazie a Dio nn ci sono vittime


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa che io invece vivo in centro paese e non metterei mai al mondo un figlio costringendolo a vivere in appartamento o peggio ancora una di quelle terribili villette a schiera con 3 mq di "giardino"..
> 
> Per me è un film dell'orrore...quando ero piccolo vivevo in periferia, e coi miei amici che vivevano per la stessa via giocavamo a guardie e ladri con a disposizione ettari di terreno..altro che sfide online, in agosto erano delle vere e proprie operazioni da marines..




Chiaramente dipende cosa intendi con "paese". 
Ed io comunque in un appartamento ci vivrei da favola, son dovuto tornare dai miei e ricavarmi un appartamento nella loro villa e comunque soffro perché mi tocca tagliare l'erba, potare alberi, ricavare legna, bruciare i resti, zappare l'orto... Quando riesco a risparmiarmi lo strazio di dover raccogliere l'uva o le olive - escludendo la frutta della quale godo in maniera immediata e diretta come fragole, ciliegie, nespole, arance , limoni, fichi, mandorle, nocciole... tutto figo finché non pensi al fatto che equivale dire prendere la scala e raccogliere quantità spropositata di frutta e perderci un sacco di tempo- chiaro che se si ha il/ i negretto/i che fanno tutto è una favola.
Tutta sta roba la faccio tra una bestemmia e l'altra ( avrò qualche avo veneto) e solo perché voglio un bene dell'anima ai miei e perché come alternativa avrebbero il dover pagare qualcun altro per fare queste cose. Ripeto, finché sei un ragazzino e ti diverti tutto perfetto, crescendo vien fuori tutta la ehm... asterisco.


----------



## Igor91 (11 Luglio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Religione e tutto ciò che le circonda vanno forte come argomento del forum, quindi apro questo sondaggio. Se avete voglia potete argomentare la vostra scelta, altrimenti votate e basta.



Finchè non provi la malvagità sulla tua pelle, non puoi accorgerti dell'esistenza di Dio.
Lo studio della bibbia, dell'antropologia e della neurofisiologia umana, ci aiuta a rafforzare la fede.

Io credo fortemente in Dio..... la capacità più grande del diavolo è quella di far credere che non esista.


----------



## Manue (11 Luglio 2019)

Bel sondaggio, 
io sono cresciuto in una famiglia fortemente cristiana, 
nel periodo estivo raggiungevo mia nonna al mare, nel meridione, ed era continuo il richiamo a Dio, a Gesù, alla Madonna, a Padre Pio, ecc ecc.. la casa era una chiesa.
Ogni giorno c'era il momento delle preghiere, del rosario...
Partecipavo alle processioni quando c'era la festa del Santo Patrono... ecc ecc
Ricordo che quando si era in giro per il paese e si passava accanto a statue della Madonna o di Gesù, era solito farsi il segno della croce, era una cosa condivisa dal tutto il paese.

Crescendo ho perso questa abitudine, al mare ci vado ancora, mia nonna non c'è più, ma la casa sì ed è li che sembra ancora una chiesa..non dico più il rosario, non mi faccio più il segno della croce quando passeggio per il paese... 
l'unico momento in cui dico una preghiera è quando vado al cimitero, l'Eterno Riposo è il mimino che possa fare.

A Milano invece no, frequento l'oratorio, ma non vado a messa, penso che radunarsi in una chiesta inventata dall'uomo per pregare insieme ad altre persone sia superfluo, se uno vuole può farlo anche a casa sua. Non è assolutamente necessario andare in chiesta se si crede in Dio.
Ho un figlio che ho fatto battezzare, è più doveroso che voluto il battesimo per la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie, 
per quanto mi riguarda mi piazzo a metà, non trovavo la risposta giusta alle domande: perché devo battezzarlo? Perché non devo battezzarlo? Riflessioni mie, perché in realtà con mia moglie non se n'era neanche parlato, il battesimo era già dato per scontato dal principio. 

In conclusione, io in Dio credo, nelle religioni ni, perché un altro uomo deve decidere cosa devo fare, come devo vivere ecc ecc ?! 
Sono un po' complicato.

Sono molto affascinato dal tema comunque, 
mi affascina molto anche un paradosso, ossia:
ci sono persone che non credono in Dio poiché non ne hanno prova, però credono che esistano gli alieni.
Perché questa differenza ?
È una domanda che ho fatto in passato, non sono mai riuscito ad ottenere una risposta coerente...

Detto questo, 
per me ognuno è libero di vivere la vita come meglio crede, può fare tutto ciò che vuole purché senza dolo morale e/o fisico nei confronti di altri...

Bye


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2019)

Penso sia impossibile negare del tutto che possa esistere qualche Entità superiore, dalla quale tutto provenga. Che poi uno possa non credere che esiste un Dio in "versione cristiana o musulmana o ebraica che sia" ne ha tutto il diritto, anzi. Personalmente spero e credo, in base a quanto sopra citato, che un qualcosa ci sia, perchè pensare che il mio ultimo respiro sopra questa Terra sancisca la fine di tutto, della mia coscienza, mi da un senso di angoscia non indifferente.


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2020)

Abbiamo tutte le prove per affermare che il Dio raccontato nellla Bibbia è tutta un'invenzione umana. Se si legge l'antico testamento senza il filtro teologico balza subito all'occhio che si tratti di un saggio storico (con molte imprecisioni) che parla di guerre soprattutto tribali


----------



## Lambro (27 Gennaio 2020)

Ci saranno inifiniti Universi contenenti altri infiniti Universi in una realtà/non realtà che è tutto ed è nulla allo stesso tempo, la nostra voglia di umanizzare sempre tutto rendendolo fruibile e conveniente ha portato a credere che possa davvero esistere uno capace di creare tutto questo con la barba seduto lassù che premia i bravi e corretti (quando la storia umana dimostra l'esatto contrario spesso e volentieri).

Il mio pensiero? siamo in un mondo virtuale ricreato al computer, siamo un esperimento.
Teoria che non spiega tutto , d'altronde chi avrebbe creato chi a questo punto, ma una qualche spiegazione razionale me la devo dare.
Dove di razionale non c'è quasi nulla eh, sia chiaro.

Un infinito puntino piccolissimo da cui è partita una catena di reazioni chimiche per cui si è creato l'Universo conosciuto?
Ma come si può pensare che sia possibile?
E soprattutto , chi ci avrebbe messo tutte le cosine che servivano compresse in modo incredibile in una capocchia di un fiammifero?
Forse l'Universo vive di contrazioni? Forse questo è l'infinito numero di volte che si contrae e riesplode?
E perchè si dovrebbe contrarre in un unico piccolissimo punto?
Cosa ci sarebbe di piu' facile che ricreare il tutto al computer?

Ripeto, questo non chiarisce nulla, perchè rimarrebbe la domanda "E chi ha creato i nostri creatori?", ma a me pare plausibile.
Ma chi sono io per poter pensare cosa sia vero o meno, è un argomento che può vivere solo di fedi e di supposizioni, null'altro.


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Gennaio 2020)

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-addio-suso-va-al-siviglia-per-20-25-mln-vt85374.html

Vorrei porre l'attenzione di tutti sull'unica prova realmente tangibile dell'esistenza di Dio


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Finchè non provi la malvagità sulla tua pelle, non puoi accorgerti dell'esistenza di Dio.
> Lo studio della bibbia, dell'antropologia e della neurofisiologia umana, ci aiuta a rafforzare la fede.
> 
> Io credo fortemente in Dio..... la capacità più grande del diavolo è quella di far credere che non esista.



Probabilmente non avrai mai letto in vita tua il "testo sacro"
nei racconti bibblici non esiste nessun inferno, nessun paradiso, nessun lucifero, nessun'anima intesa come fantasmino, nessun peccato originale di cui saremmo macchiati, nessun'eternità e mi fermo qui... purtroppo la teologia ha preso un saggio storico e ci ha caricato dentro concetti metafisici provenienti dalla filosofia greca. L'antico testamento è scritto in sumero-accadico/ebraico e chi ha tradotto poi in greco ed in latino ha messo dentro quello che piu poteva tirare acqua al proprio mulino


----------



## Pivellino (27 Gennaio 2020)

No


----------

